# What drug/drugs were you researching when you joined?



## Jabberwocky

Hey all!

Firstly, glad to welcome you to the site.

This thread is a chance for you to let us know what drug you were researching when you found us. We're asking purely out of interest. I predict No.1 will be MDMA but I could be wrong. And it'll be good to see what else you guys come here for. 

You'll notice that I've generalized a little bit. If you want to be more specific feel free to post. If it's something not in the list then vote 'Other' and specify. 

If you were searching for info on Valium, vote for 'Prescription Drug' and then specify (same for all prescription drugs if you want to be specific)

So, vote. And don't worry, your vote will not be visible, they're anonymous to other users. If you want to, clarify it by creating a post.

Please notice, you don't have to pick just one - pick all that apply 

Cheers

NMI Team.


----------



## New

I actually didn't research a drug when I joined up here...I was playing with links I found on erowid and stumbled upon this site.


----------



## Damien

I'm not really a newb but I remember what it was so I voted. . .


----------



## Jabberwocky

^Good shout. I voted too.


----------



## Pillthrill

I'm not new either but I voted. I think I was looking for legal highs if I remember right...LSA


----------



## TheLoveBandit

8 votes cast, then D-row asked us to add "Legal Highs" to the poll.  Apologies to those 8 who didn't get that as their option earlier 

Also added 'inhalents' as one option,


----------



## purplefirefly

My husband was actually on the board a few years before I joined, when I finally did join I have pretty much stayed in ecstasy discussion. Sometimes I stretch out to the other forums but ecstasy is sort of what brought me here.


----------



## Slay

this is so sweet, wish i can remember at the time what i was looking for


----------



## srinoe

I wasnt reseaching for any drug when I joined bluelight. But, I'd like to get information about DMT. Or just looking around to see what's going on here.


----------



## andyman1109

*Happy to be here*

lol, not a lot of noobs responding, but I'm pretty new here.  I remember I was searching for ways to defeat the gel matrix in Teva OC's on google, and was lead here.  I really love this place, it was a pleasant surprise for me to find that such a place exists. :D


----------



## Jabberwocky

Aaaah give it time, it is 4:30am (here anyway).


----------



## top20cc

i came here to research anti anxiety drugs. but have found this site to be very informative. along with other people who are going through the same shit i am. good to make new friends


----------



## phatass

i was desperately trying to find otc's in the country i moved back too... then realised all i needed was to see a doc... n could get much much mo' than otc's héhé


----------



## cao

)) you were right deathrow, im here to research MDMA


----------



## sdct1001

suboxone


----------



## AcidBath420

*deemster*

i was mostly looking into DMT more, but also have checked into many hallucinogens, phenethylamines, etc.


----------



## Gnesh101

*my new love*

I recently tried 2c-b for the first time. the experience turned out to be one of my best psychedelic trips up to this point.


----------



## AtlBOY

hi everyone!  new to site but trying to become a 'bluelighter' status.  any advice?  thanks in advance!


----------



## Slay

^^ after 20 or 25 posts you will be, pls dont post nonsense posts to get the status


----------



## countryfuck

i must have been searching info on the drug i was high on at the time....heroin


----------



## brainiacthemaniac

*Grateful!!*

_
I cannot quite remember how I came across the site, but somehow I did discover it while researching the bioavailability of different prescription opioid medications.  I am very happy to be a part of the community that is BL, and very glad that I did discover the site.  It has been an invaluable source of quality information for me.  I also want to say, that BL wont abandon you either, recently I was released from my debt to society, and was so stoked to see that BL had not deleted my account. _


----------



## cookiemonster420

When I was voteing tried to remember thought it was DXM, but right before that though I was trying to get a second opinion on an amanitas musciras I found.


----------



## Zagenth

I was looking up vendors for a certain chemical, came across this site through information about the said chemical. I learned alot about the chemical I was looking up, didn't find a vendor for it, which bluelight does NOT do, but found plenty of information which was very helpful. I found the vendor about an hour or so later, completely separate from bluelight, but was impressed with the amount of information on bluelight and have stayed here since.


----------



## CheshireSmile

This is my first post, so I shall introduce myself. Name is Kristy, but Cheshire, Chesh, or whatever will do fine. 

I was researching the use of benzos and psychedelics together and the possibility of Temazapam or Xanax killing a DXM trip. Found some interesting info, so thanks to all that posted in that thread. You helped me out quite a bit.

I was also looking around to see what pills are available in Perth at the moment. More out of curiosity than anything else. Last few I had were Purple Russians and Pink Tweetys, but that would have been 2 years ago now.


----------



## vemakr

I beleive I first came across this site while looking for information on obsecure psychedelics.


----------



## Bargnani

MDMA, and Ketamine.


----------



## Keseyman05

I'm a newbie, was looking for info on Mushies in Melbourne, Oz and LSD in Amsterdam, have heard a rumour that a lot of LSD doesn't make it past Japan to get to Oz because of the high prices LSD demands there, not sure about the veracity of this though. Also heard that the base ingredient can only be obtained through government labs and the last 2 private labs that had liscences for the ingredient had them revoked 2-3 years ago making it all the harder to make and then distribute, also have no idea whether this is true, have no reason to doubt my source who used to hook me up as he had a helpful bookbinder in Amsterdam but that source dried up.


----------



## ipodnano

hello. i'm joining bluelight to take a part in serious discussions about stimulators, and benzodiazepines )
also i'm interested in any kind of information about sedative/tranquilizers drugs )
stay high and be calm )


----------



## SubAbusePro1

I was looking at all drugs when I joined due to my job. Erowid led me here and I have stayed ever since. I have been a member since 2000, although I had to change my name after losing some info on my computer.

 Thanks for the hard work!

 SubAbusePro1


----------



## ghcheech

came for the roll techniquessss


----------



## emerald2303

I was at the pharmacy and had a cold and came across a Benzedrex inhaler.  I looked at the active ingredient and said "I will find a way to make this fun" which is pretty much my motto for anything and I ended up here.  I have learned more harm reduction/realistic info here than from any chem dependency counselor (sorry to the guy who is one)


----------



## ccm

*To Answer Your Question*

Any opioids, particularly fentynl (patches and Actiq lollipops).


----------



## Ghettochrist

I ticked all.
I don't remember my spark of interest it was probably MDMA and then Salvia.. but always everything.


----------



## Phy

I don´t remember but I think it was about getting high legally.


----------



## Slay

i just found out that i never voted this poll cuz i cant remember at the moment so i voted "other"


----------



## Mandelbrot

2C-E! Loved it and will do it again. 'Tis my reason for joining. See this thread for my introduction.


----------



## hcl311

I first stumbled across this site while looking for research chemical information.


----------



## uNhoLeee

hbwr


----------



## S.M.F.G

i love everything i have 2 say that first. i bielieve i was looking @ some more effective painrelief involving opiates because of a beating by local authorities if my memory serves me correctly. currently perscribed valium and largactyl..


----------



## lazydullard

i was, in fact, specifically looking for a forum to talk about drug stuff. i found a crappy one and then this one.

i voted for legal highs, though, since i would never have began to look up drug information on the internet otherwise.


----------



## Naptown Wicked

I voted for scripts and MDMA.  Scripts because they are about all I do these days and MDMA because I have an issue with it that I've been trying to figure out for years that forced me to stop using.  I lucked upon this wonderful site while searching for answers (and have already found a thread on it   )


----------



## Naptown Wicked

I was researching MDMA because I've had an issue with it for years now that caused me to quit using and lucked upon this wonderful site while looking for answers (and have already found the thread I was looking for ), and I voted for scripts cause they are about all i do these days.  I'm interested in everything talked about on this site since I have dabbled in pretty much all of it in my day....


----------



## Solitude_within

MDMA, all the way.


----------



## feelgoodhit

RC's for me. 2c-t-21, to be exact. :]


----------



## mazanu

hm, when i joined i was interested in 2c-e and other rc. got this site recomended from a friend.


----------



## drug_wench

i was just kinda trying to connect wiv other ppl across the world who were into meth wen i joined - harm reduction was a bonus, not that i paid much attention to it
i also found useful info on E and opiates......went to a separate forum for pot, which has turned out lame sadly, due to the amount of 12-yr-old potheads that r now outnumbering the older wiser ones
now though, i just mainly hang out in TDS cos i got off all the shit i was on


----------



## Slay

well 12 years old people have right to seek information about harm reduction like everyone else. in fact imo they need it more than we older members do


----------



## gambler2611

Came here looking for alternative make-ups of amphetamine derivatives not of the 2C family, as well as syntheses for LSD. I also like legal highs, and since my discovery of salvia I haven't been interested in cannabis (which is a very good thing from the emotional hangover which often followed its use by me).


----------



## bebobby

stumbled upon bluelight while searching about heroin in Denver.  Finding a community is much better than just finding info though.


----------



## Mr.Miosis

I came on here to try to find some first hand accounts of using kratom while already on a daily oc diet. I finally ordered some "premium green leaf Thai" powdered kratom, and recieved my online order of 25 grams today. I've read a lot about kratom, and have done my homework, but I am generally extremely anti natural (and especially legal) drugs. I wanted to see if any full time opiate-users have tried kratom while still using opiates...

Mr. Miosis


----------



## getreal

LOL- I was trying to find a site to help others get off methadone- :D  
Now I see its a joke...............


----------



## pkt

All of the above and then some...all at once too.


----------



## kenzboard

MDMA, no doubt.  (Hooray, let's get artificially/extremely happy)

With curiosity to other substances as well:  
5-Meo-DiPT (let's FAWK lol)
Hydrocodone (how's it feel like to be an 'observer of life') 
Special K & GHB (any worth at all to do these)?


----------



## k!llah_creat!on$

Hey Evrybody!
I came across this site lookn for info on seperating amphetamine out from dexies...wikid site!!! cant believe i never came 'cross it B4
as 4 Pills in Perth at the moment... green apples, red toxic, blue skull-n-crossbones, purple starz-pretty scarce tho compared with a year or 2 ago!


----------



## Kallista

Hi all, new here.  Found this site very informative and helpful.  Glad to be here!


----------



## Missykins

Hi, new to the site, been lurking for months.

Heroin, morphine, Dilaudid, friends and esteemed colleagues as I like to say!  Clean 2 years.


----------



## FISHTAIL

I was looking for info on 4-ho-dmt


----------



## P_weezy

I come across bluelight on my vast search for information on phenethylamines, especially 2c's. I have experienced many psychoactives, but have yet to "research" any 2cs. I will  post my experiences on here when i do obtain them.


----------



## bellboygirl

What is a legal high if not prescription drugs? I typed in 'hole in my duragesic patch' In the old days, before the internet I would have had to call the drug company and told them I accidentally put a needle through my patch, will that kill me? My cousin's neighbor's nephew's wife...SWIM...It's nice to be in a place where I can just say what I mean! It's been a long time since I hung out with 'heads' I'd forgotten how witty and fun we are!


----------



## saltycracker

Iv'ing my favorite pharmaceuticals.  I was engaging in some pretty dangerous behavior and have tried to pass what I've picked up here on to other stupid junkies.


----------



## AuraithX

MDMA/LSD. I didn't know about any of the other :D

bluelight is a gateway drug!


----------



## tambourine-man

Buprenorphine.

Interesting thread idea.


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

Coke. 

I quit a long time ago and even when it's offered to me free now, I refuse it. My, things have changed.

To be more specific, I was into injecting things. I started posting when I got into IV, which was pretty quick. I was kind of those "I want to try everything and everyhow!" kind of person. I shot coke after sniffing it maybe 3 or 4 times. I've never even sniffed or smoked heroin. I shot everything I could get my hands on 8)


----------



## chicpoena

MDMA, but I've only used it three times. Three of my favorite drug experiences ever! I'm kinda glad I never over used it... certainly never lost the magic


----------



## XOEX

Initially I think I was researching MDMA a long time ago, but most recently it's been things like pharma amphetamines and crystal.  Certain things happen when I'm on those that I really like, but don't really understand.


----------



## OpiumKing

I am always looking up some kind of drug.....not sure which one i was looking up when i found thise great site...if i was to guess prob a opiate..HAHA


----------



## jada85kiss

*hey all*

just introducing myself and stuff. umm, im 23, i got some issues wit benzo's and opiates for sure. so it'll be cool to have input from ppl who know more about it than me I'm sure. also, if all my pics  are jpegs or bitmaps, i cant add a pic, can I? Thank You.


----------



## The Great Gatsby

I was reading on cannabis and opiates, the only two things I still allow myself to do these days...   




			
				jada85kiss said:
			
		

> just introducing myself and stuff. umm, im 23, i got some issues wit benzo's and opiates for sure. so it'll be cool to have input from ppl who know more about it than me I'm sure.



I am new here myself.  And benzos (well, not all, tho I have used many kinds of benzos, my problem was with, specifically, Xanax) were the worst drug I have ever, in my life, ever, ever, ever withdrawn myself from; after 9 years of daily (prescription but nevertheless a very high dose of 6mgs a day) use, I still believe the withdrawal itself has altered me, and not in a good way, but maybe I am wrong and only escaped with a little PTSD.


----------



## jada85kiss

*so u say benzo withdrawal is worse than narcotic?*

Ive used opiates regularly since june 07, cuz i split w/my kid;s mom. i went to a detox, and that was fine and dandy. They were feedin me a subutex everyfour hours, except when we would sleep. anyhow, i wont lie, i do enjoy hettin high. yesterday I ate 10 peach xanax and felt decent, if I up that too 16, which would be 8 mgs, is it gonna make me feel that much better or is that a waste in others eyes. Strictly comin from my point of view tho, not an opinion that im a retard or somethin. Plus i got this radial nerve palsy shit in my hand that is killin me, but im afraid to ask a doc for pain meds cuz of my 'tracks'. i dont know what to do there.


----------



## The Great Gatsby

jada85kiss said:
			
		

> Ive used opiates regularly since june 07, cuz i split w/my kid;s mom. i went to a detox, and that was fine and dandy. They were feedin me a subutex everyfour hours, except when we would sleep. anyhow, i wont lie, i do enjoy hettin high. yesterday I ate 10 peach xanax and felt decent, if I up that too 16, which would be 8 mgs, is it gonna make me feel that much better or is that a waste in others eyes. Strictly comin from my point of view tho, not an opinion that im a retard or somethin. Plus i got this radial nerve palsy shit in my hand that is killin me, but im afraid to ask a doc for pain meds cuz of my 'tracks'. i dont know what to do there.



Hmm, well, I don't know but what benzo addiction is often mostly mental, tho I'd have argued with ANYone that tried to tell me that before or when I was coming off of them.  And I think that at least in my case and some others' cases I'm sure, I was right, that the physical was dangerously horrible too.  I had been receiving them for almost ten years and was even started on 6mgs (and that's what I meant by "high dose", as for some people that much by prescription or not is a high dose for a day and some people it wouldn't medically help, individuals and all, but I think it's a fairly high dose to be prescribed).  I was also being prescribed hyrdocodone and oxycodone, a myriad of other odd-and-end shit, and tho I've had to take drug tests before it had never been a problem that I smoked pot; suddenly, last June, it did matter.  I received a final script and that was that.  

Although the clinic I'd been going to took me back in October (and re-prescribed Xanax, albeit a lot less...), I was too far into the cut-down and I'd been forced to see what would happen were I to ever fully lose my script again, and although I could've bought them illegally as I have also done over the years, I knew I would've only been tempting fate and that eventually it would have had to end, again, and I knew I couldn't go through such withdrawals again, ever again, so I chose to not take the Xanax and later asked that I not even be prescribed them (not that I was having trouble not taking them, no, but that if I were to keep getting them then I HAD to take them and I didn't want to lose my opiates over not having the benzo in my system as they were kindly overlooking my THC levels).  So it took me from July until December, shaving pills down to miniscule amounts, tapering, before I took my last dose of Xanax (December 3, although I did take half of a five-milligram Valium on Christmas day... and I FELT IT... :D ), but nothing since, and I have a bottle full of them.  Maybe another day, maybe, and I could certainly use them medically, but the converse--addiction and the threat of withdrawal--is what keeps me from allowing myself to use them again, yet, and if I ever do use them again (oh, I will but it's all a matter of _when_ and it will be a LONG TIME from now, that I know), I'll never use them more than once a week even, no way I'll ever go through that again.  

But to answer you (and I apologize to others for being so long-winded and off-topic) as far as the difference between opiate and benzo withdrawal, yes, it was the worst thing I've ever experienced in my life (I was offered a chance by a mental health facility to go into an inpatient rehab for it but I declined as I wanted to do it on my own, yet knowing what I know now, whether that was safe or not is simply a coin-toss, I feel I could've easily had a life-threatening reaction to the withdrawals, a stroke, seizures, something, but I was lucky and I only had convulsions... and a million other things that were I a weaker person I would have rather died than experienced and I thought about that seriously too...), worse than any opiate.  I actually came off of every drug I was doing during the worst of the withdrawals, oxy, hydro, I quit smoking cigarettes, I quit drinking caffeine, everything but pot (and I know the added withdrawals were no help but I couldn't stand to take anything--my heart would damn near exit my chest and my head would feel so swollen that I'd want too badly to pop it...).  It is surely individual, and I believe that the main factor isn't even the amount one is addicted to that prejudges how bad their withdrawals are but instead how long they've been taking them and I believe that with all my heart.  

If you were to start a thread on benzo addiction and withdrawals, to get several opinions, there are a lot more things I can say about it and others could too I am certain but if a person can ever avoid one addiction then I'd say it has to be benzo addiction, and if they were to ever want to avoid a second, it'd probably be decades of alcoholism, the only thing I think that can rival it (but that I do not know from experience); actually, I have ran out of opiates many times since but I can bear it with no problem, having been through a fire that almost took my soul.

How long were you using opiates before your stint in detox?  (If you happen to start another thread, I'll check for an answer there.)


----------



## Forbosis.

Most Psychedelics and of course I always love to learn more about good 'ol Cannabis.


----------



## strangerwkandi

i was researching preloading/postloading vitamins and herbs before/after a roll.


----------



## semicoloncancer

I was first into cocaine and I jumped on here to find the best way to wash it, base it, etc etc..  But since there is an unlimited wealth of knowledge and risk prevention tactics I stuck around for the long haul 
;cancer


----------



## jada85kiss

I was snortin heroin and oc's off and on since i was 17, which whas 6 years ago, but this past june I started injecting more than regularly. i IV'ed before, but I  never allowed myslef to keep doing it. Once my girl left me, I said fuck it, and was easily shooting up 2-3 times a day till I went to detox.


----------



## x1xex

I was researching on xanax&methadone...


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Ecstasy!


----------



## poyntnchute

*Iv*

meth and coke. slammin. too bad i can't find any. but i guess it's almost like porn for the dry user, research.


----------



## steelcandyfloss

MDMA. most of my friends are solely into meth and cannabis, so i had to do my research elsewhere. hence, here


----------



## sicKle_cellUloid

I've been to BL a couple times and noticed handy this site was so I decided to join. I came across the site lookin up faqs about oxycotin.


----------



## itsadreamxx

just joined last nite ^^'' looking up 5-meo-dipt and 2cb.


----------



## DopeSickLove

this and Erowid are my favorite websites.

I love bluelight!


----------



## WikiSecret

Cocaine.

After introductory use and a subsequent four day binge I felt an intense pressure on my chest/heart.
Google searches revealed this site via its archives.


----------



## sal

Hey All,
I found Bulelight by entering a search in Google... 
I was looking up some prescription Meds, Found a lot of REALLY GREAT Info on EXACTLY what I was looking for here. Thanks and hope to be around a bit.  
Thanks
Sal


----------



## MultiplyTheBear

I've been mainly looking into MDMA and all psychedelics, though a couple randoms here and there pique my interest.


----------



## rorita

Ecstasy; I was looking for more experiences other than erowid [even though that site is also great]


----------



## VieCassée

I wanted to know about how certain drugs interacted with other drugs. Also, I wanted to see if I was "normal" in my drug interests.


----------



## Ezek1el

I was researching MDMA.


----------



## malakaix

LSD

Had done alot of pot,mdma and wanted too look through info and experiences with LSD.

Came across BL, which had overwhelming info on everything hehe.


----------



## New

Glad you found it.

Welcome to Bluelight, guys.


----------



## I_Stay_Dead

Hey!

I'm interested in prescription drugs ... I have a few problems: chronic pain, anxiety, depression, insomnia and daytime-tiredness. I've been prescribed diazepam, and some weak opioids in the past... I'd like to be prescribed the right drugs for my problems and live a happy, healthy life.


----------



## xomattyrad

Wasnt exactly researching any drug...more testing a few around 4AM when I happened across Bluelight.


----------



## ingannilo

Dope& pharms.  
I'd found myself south of being able to put it down for the first time, and was asking google how to make the legs stop and get some sleep.  Viva bluelight--I've learned so much.  Made getting sober easier, and getting unsober less courageous.


----------



## Hyperspace

Found this site through researching research chemicals and other drugs (I was putting IUPAC names for possible stimulants/hallucinogens into Google).


----------



## ClevageBadger

Found this place while looking up interesting things to do with my diazepam and temazepam prescriptions. Also wanted to get better acquainted with the stuff my mates and I are shovelling up our hooters on an ever increasing basis! And was trying to find the name of some AWESOME poppers we had from Paris. So I'm off to post and see if anyone knows anything!

Roll on the good times.


----------



## RollingStone

I don't like making introduction threads, but this is post is probably gonna be some sort of indirect introduction anyways.

When I found this site, I was rolling on some "super-awesomely-rare-ketamine-pill" this dealer sold me, which was actually MDA/MDE/MDEA(whichever tastes the saltiest and has no visuals even when I eat 2 and half..)(not MDMA because I know the taste very well(I actually like it -- and this pill tasted like shit)). I was looking at MDMA/Meth/LSD/Ket/2C-X synthesis sites and misclicked a bluelight link on google.  

I've been browsing it for about a week, especially the ecstasy discussion, and I finally decided to sign up.  This and Erowid are my favourite sites so far.  I'll be staying here for a while, considering how ignorant about drugs people around me in real life are.(they're still debating whenether or not there is smack and coke in E, they get scammed 1x times trying to buy mescaline and don't give up(mescaline is next to inexistant in Quebec), etc.....)


----------



## Kimek

Ecstasy too.


----------



## peacebone

I was looking for some more information on hydro/oxycodone- most of my friends stick to psychedelics and e, so I couldn't get any good info on dosage or experiences


----------



## Lancematthew

I said other.

Caffeine was what i was on when i found this site...


I was drinkin a coke!


----------



## nodysojourner

I was researching cocaine purification.


----------



## elova

Im actually trying to find out where i would be able to get a pill tester from... heard my best bet is the net??.. also ive got hold of some white dirty looking pills... as to why i want a tester.... they are a fairly typical size pill, white, obvioulsy, with chucky white to yellowish bits in them and no print or bevelled edging... i tasted a small amount, very chemical taste to them. Havent really seen anything similar except for white chanels. Any ideas anyone? Dont really wanna dump em til i know what they are.


----------



## scrappy

I was looking into perscription pills (oxycontins, percs, morphine), heroin, ketamine


----------



## CrazyDiamond67

Mushroom details, as well as more Cannabis facts


----------



## Jesse Drake II

I was researching 30mg oxycodone pills.


----------



## reset girl

hello, here s reset girl, with bf 
am medical student concerned with amphetamine mostly
antipsychotics drugs (abfilify, ritaline)
cannabis aas a living medecine
am considered about the costs of medecine


----------



## huhwhathuhwhat

I was trying to find any information I could on purchasing ketamine in India.


----------



## Slay

^^ unfortunately you cant find any info about how to do that on this site


----------



## moustorrent

i'm in the average


----------



## n4vys3a7

researching mdma:D


----------



## bazule112009

*Researching....*

Hi. I was reasearching legal highs. I still am.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Cool. This thread is proving to be pretty interesting.


----------



## Aharom3

This is my first post, I came across this site looking for combinations of Oxy's and roxy's with benzo' and fenytal. Then I was looking for places in NJ where you would score some of thiese things... this site has been very informative I will continue my search  for the east coast supplier


----------



## Slay

welcome to bluelight aharom, keep in mind that we dont allow source discussions, legal or illegal. pls read the bluelight user agreement at the top of this forum for more details about prohibited use of this board. feel free to start a new intro thread if you like


----------



## limestoneman

I came in search of Heroin, morphine, and opium knowledge.


----------



## thatlostgirl

I was told about this site in reference to codeine extraction. Since then I've looked up all sorts of highs I may or may not one day try. I love it!


----------



## DoctorSaige

*Researching*

Hi, I was looking for just some stuff on Salvia Divinorum because I grow it and have 5 websites on it..it seemed like a cool place so i joined  


Thanks
Dr. Saige


----------



## El Patron

I think I was looking for good drugs to mix with opiates. Stuff to potentiate, stuff for WD's, and stuff thats safe to mix with in general.


----------



## izon

I was reserching pot. I'm infatuated(if it's spelled right) by it.  The different types and smells :-0 I'm from the inner city, so I only see the hightimes stuff every blue moon!


----------



## cameltoekid

I was researching the "clitoris" and somehow wound up here by way of wikipedia...i think?


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ Haha :D


----------



## puck35

Methaqualone.


----------



## ayvah

legal highs (dxm, salvia, kratom), lsd, pot


----------



## wideI

Ritalin...I know..it sucks   Till I can find some more potent stuff, it's all I can get my hands on.  BTW, It's good to be somewhere where I can openly discuss these things.


----------



## Skwig

hah i came to this site researching acid and yeah that pretty much brings me to now...


----------



## MayDayMightyAttic

First came here to learn about extracting the liver killer paracetamol from dihydrocodeine.


----------



## Slay

hey there feel free to start your own intro thread and get some plury welcomes:D


----------



## Dextro 2C

Ketamine and the 2C family have proven to be quite interesting chemicals.


----------



## thedeadlywar

*check marks all*


----------



## KinkyKetter

I lurked for awhile...mostly a year but first learned about these forums a few years ago.  I finally signed up less than two months ago while looking for detailed info on 4-AcO-MiPT


----------



## formanchristopher

What can I say... After years(!) of heroin use/abuse, and then methadone, it was time to move on to Suboxone. First of all, I SWEAR by "harm reduction" of
any kind...needle exchange, clean prophophylactics(sp?) Friggin' rubbers!, bleach kits, syringes, etc. etc.
 This new drug (buprenorphine/ Suboxone/Subutex) is for those who (in my
mind) have had ENOUGH of trying to boost, shoplift, etc., and find it's just WAY TOO HARD today! I did it behind heroin addiction, for almost 20 yrs! It's almost
unheard of now! Plus, "old school" junkies like me and others, are a hard breed to find today....believe that!!!! I just did 5 yrs, (not bragging!) and to see some of my old school REAL junkies, was amazing, yet sad. If you can relate to any of this....PLEASE write back. If not, PLEASE don't say mean shit,
like you know what's happening today, even if you do. And if you do, write me and let me know, okay? Like I said...I've been inside for 5 yrs.

 Love me or hate me, I'm real, Christopher


----------



## IndigoSun

Yeh I also lurked for a few weeks before signing up, mostly reading  legal highs and opiates/opoids info and experiences.


----------



## formanchristopher

*What drugs was I researching???????????*

Why, Suboxone, what else is there????


----------



## kingstonz

ive heard about the site before but never signed up until i needed to find out some info on 4-aco-DMT. mission accomplished, and while im here ive been researching ketamine, lsd, shrooms and other research psychedelics, as these are what i love and am interested in...


----------



## jen-X

Mdma


----------



## Gorrilla_77

I was looking up ways to make drinks from san pedros cactus on the net and looking for info on some pills when i found bluelight.


----------



## Slay

welcome to the site gorrilla, why dont you start your own intro thread


----------



## alphabetcity

I was looking up info on ms contins and dexedrine.


----------



## mescalicious

MET and 4-HO-MET. Have used the site for a couple of other research chemicals as well. It's an excellent resource.


----------



## Psy High

I think the first time i got here was because another forum directed me here for more info on neurotoxicity of mdma.

But that was like 2 years ago. I've looked here a few times without registering, but finally i came to the conclusion that this is the ultimate drug forum. And that i should just check here instead of reading 5 smaller forums all the time.


----------



## greenlittlepill

i joined in the hopes of making real life friends, not just electronic msgs..


----------



## greenlittlepill

*is that why TEVA is so shitty????*



			
				andyman1109 said:
			
		

> lol, not a lot of noobs responding, but I'm pretty new here.  I remember I was searching for ways to defeat the gel matrix in Teva OC's on google, and was lead here.  I really love this place, it was a pleasant surprise for me to find that such a place exists. :D


i took 4 80's, chewed em and it didnt even touch my pain..... i think 1 purdue name brand OC40 is stronger than 4 teva 80's....b.t.w. u cant get tevas anymore  thank god...


----------



## smivel

I was looking for info on pure MDMA and ecstacy pills.

Also cannabis.


----------



## Junction

I wanted to know more about variations in the effects of cocaine depending on cut, location, etc.


----------



## InTheZone614

I came here looking for information/support for opiate addiction.  so i voted rx drugs


----------



## CII~360

I was researching Methadone although I got quickly sidetracked...


----------



## PsySoothsayer

Pillthrill said:
			
		

> I'm not new either but I voted. I think I was looking for legal highs if I remember right...LSA


hey im new too i justed joined today and im on lsa atm let me say its pretty sweet not at all like id have expected hallucinogens to be like im used to everything being so hollywood i guess but i was researching dmt


----------



## Aeon Psyche

Info on RC's mostly...And other stuff most people never heard of.


----------



## tranceformers

Dmt.


----------



## cellardoor

i was looking for info about suboxone in conjunction with benzos. found alot more.


----------



## Hammm

LSD, but really I was looking for a more serious version of the BLTC board on TOTSE...I found it


----------



## up2lex125

i was trying to find out about information about heroin ans suboxone. some life stories or something...


----------



## lovopiate

I can't remember exactly, but I think it started because I was searching for an opiate potentiator other than cimetidine. What should have been a 20 minute research stint turned into an eight-hour info bender.


----------



## soniq

Dmt


----------



## patrick123

*Hello Everyone*

Adderall Is what brought me here and its also brought me a lot of grief. I'm happy to be here and I hope I gain a lot of information.


----------



## sizzurp

Research chemicals. Every search on google I did brought up a link to bluelight. 
So I joined. Actually anything I look up drug related brings up a link to bluelight!

I love this place.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Prescription Drugs are very close to overtaking MDMA.


----------



## The Chemist

I was looking up how to make synthetic Cocaine. a chem syth yielding Tropacocaine from the Atropine in Datura. somehow i got here, and i must say, a very good site.


----------



## gomakemeasandwich

greenlittlepill said:
			
		

> i took 4 80's, chewed em and it didnt even touch my pain..... i think 1 purdue name brand OC40 is stronger than 4 teva 80's....b.t.w. u cant get tevas anymore  thank god...



Teva = Junk.


----------



## gomakemeasandwich

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> Prescription Drugs are very close to overtaking MDMA.



"Prescription Drugs" is a huge category though.


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

andyman1109 said:
			
		

> lol, not a lot of noobs responding, but I'm pretty new here.  I remember I was searching for ways to defeat the gel matrix in Teva OC's on google, and was lead here.  I really love this place, it was a pleasant surprise for me to find that such a place exists. :D


I'm very happy this is here also!
I was trying to find other people that have the same DOC. I don't think I did, but I'm happy I found the site anyway!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3

I was looking up shooting suboxone, and some random shit on heroin n oxycontin. I had no idea that this shit exsisted man. Glad i stumbled on it, cuz alot of you guys are cool as hell


----------



## kkjandcmom

*researching*

I know I came here just to find other people in my same shoes..It is great to know you aren't alone out there!!  I am here more for prescription opiods and benzos..I use to love meth but don't want to anymore..Go down hill to freakin quick!!!  Also I am only 25 and have to have all my teeth pulled and get dentures, not counting the fact that I have hep C and am not sure what all that treatment involves.  It is great to see how smart people are on here!!  Amazing  Oh I also forgot to add on my newbie post I have always been a pot head from the get go never ever will stop smoking my herb! %)


----------



## dolls2diamonds

I did a google search for opiate forums and found a few, but none that compare to BL!! I have been researching potentiating opiates and legal highs for awhile now.


----------



## B9

Research chemicals, if I recall correctly, which is debateable.


----------



## Drock5723

Looking for OC sources and information


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ Sorry but there's no source discussion on this website. Information is a plenty though.


----------



## Unknown

I didn't register for the longest time. I was researching narcotic prescription medication and harm reduction.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Drug singular? - Oh my it was a list as long as your arm (mostly psychedelics/dissociatives & stimulants; I don't really have much time/inclination towards the others (anymore - after a nasty run in with opiates)


----------



## Rexeh

Amphetamine/Methamphetamine
Cocaine
MDMA
Cannabis
Prescription Drugs
Mushrooms
Other (Mescaline)
Legal Highs (Kratom / LSA / Salvia)

Mostly Mescaline, Prescription Drugs and LSA now, only things I can get around here ATM


----------



## doc watson

I was told by an old business partner of mine about a method of washing cocaine to its purest form, by using some very common and easy to get materials.  I'm the kind of guy that don't believe shit until I see shit, and lo and behold he produced the best shit I've ever seen.  After bugging him for weeks about the recipe, I was determined to find it somewhere somehow on the great information superhighway.  After searching for a few hours I stumbled on this site and there it was... the holy grail of cocaine.

btw......... You are the man Le Junk!!


----------



## dnaenterprises1@ya

I came looking for info on codeine extraction and i've learned SO much about all my drugs i use. This is the best site on the net.


----------



## ControlFreak

First drug Taken Ectsasy

Was amazing, wanted to learn more, found this site, and gave me so much information, but after a while, I became the one with knowledge giving others usefull information.

Love this site

Good for the ones that want to expand their mind


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

dilluadid and opana since i was trying them for the first time because of a high tolerance to opiates, and possible interactions of different things w tramadol.


----------



## MistynLisa

I'm extremely new as of yesterday and I'm able to post today! I came acroos this site after  stupidly searching for injecting my liquid methadone by needle form.... I glad I found it , It saved me from falling back on 2 years of recovery, although its my take home I should'nt be shooting it up!


----------



## IGNVS

i was looking if anyone had invented this crazy ass tryptamine i dreampt up. n-n-dimethyl-a-methyl T. i think someone was talking about it in ADD in 04

i was looking for a place for people to discuss these sorts of things that was still open, the hive was long gone, and everywhere eles shit was not going on, then i found bluelight and posts that were more recent than 05. so i signed up


----------



## Jabberwocky

Mdma 2001.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

gbl


----------



## IGNVS

eh S_S

did u have another account or did you just lurk til sep O6'?

that'd be a long time a lurkin, i signed up the day i found bl


----------



## kasaki

i was trying to figure out wtf was with my THC reverse tolerance. yeah. it's pretty weird. i'm at the point where i can get a buzz off of a few tiny leaves, and it certainly isn't a placebo.


----------



## dankassheadies

someone was warning me about fake OC80's going around our area and sent me a link to the discussion here


----------



## tigerlilygirl

Heroin and methadone


----------



## Erothyme

Research chemicals. 8)


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

buttsex


----------



## dzcon5-hype

Before I joined I actually was researching every drug I cold find but mostly I love to check about all the new and old OTC drugs


----------



## fuSionEX

!!!


----------



## back pain nj

*opana ir friend or foe*

Too make a long story short, I'm a nurse and hurt myself at work moving a patient. Work Comp treats you so beautifully, NOT!!! I got hurt in july 07 and am going to a neurosurgeon for the first time next week. I have fourherniated discs and nerve damage and a orthopedic surgeon told me that i should be on permanent disability and find a new profession and i'll be on pain meds the rest of my life.Bullsh-t!I'm 35 years old with two kids and i refuse to believe that.I've been in pain management since 9/07 and they did all they could including openeing me up to tons of meds for pain,spasms,and depression.I've had ultram, skelaxin, vicodin, percocet[every mg],zanaflex,baclofen, cymbalta,flexeril,lyrica, dilaudid, and the latest Opana 10mg IR. As I said, friend or foe? Nothing really relieves the pain. I found this website googling opana. I never heard of a thread so far but find it very interesting.I think it would be great to chat with other oing through what I am. So I have  couple of questions for those of you who have tried it. Why do they tell you take it on empty stomach? Every other med they tell you take with food?How could food give you a better reaction with this med?? Also what is inslufatted? or insulfatted? I'm not sure what the spelling was.I dont think this opan is all it's cracked up to be. I took myself off the dilaudid for it made me more depressed and i didn't poop for 14 days no matter what i tried. Any feedback is welcomed.


----------



## bluedaystryder

My name is Jill.  I'm pretty sure I was looking up info on dxm, it being my drug of choice for six years now just seeing if there was anything new about it out.


----------



## thedeadlywar

I pretty much joined to learn about any drug I could learn about, I like adventuring, and learning new things ^.^.


----------



## insanityitself

psychadelcs, legal highs, prescription drugs n weed mostly


----------



## vinceTM

I love Ketamine, and want some. I believe that I have a legit source, but have yet to try it. Anyway, Hi!


----------



## JS1724

Norco, or Hydrocodone. I got a script for it and I ran out of Oxy. It keeps the dope sick away but don't due much for me in the way of feeling to good. Plus for me anyways it don't last long at all. I could hit up an 80 OC and be done all day, and I was railing them.. The Hydro gets me up for maybe like an hour of so.


----------



## id_kid

I was researching MDMA and the scene that follows it, although not the only thing I have been researching, it was, at the time, the most prevalent of my drug research topics.


----------



## Live&Learn

The last time I came across this site before I registered, was because I was researching a few things about Poppy Pod Tea.


----------



## nancygreen

*mdma*

i use this mostly for mdma so that's what i voted for


----------



## psychedelicate

*the holy ghost*

i was researching dipropyl tryptamine, and it struck me as a good place to get some questions answered by people who know what they are talking about


----------



## lilmama0o0o

Oxycontin


----------



## UptownOG

*Thank you Bluelight*

Cp,55940. It was not that long ago actually. I have known about Bluelight as a site before, but it was one of the only places that had a decent amount of information on CP,55940. Not even Erowid had anything about it, if you consider that its in German!!!


----------



## best in town

i was just on pill report lookin round saw ya link n thought why not.. its a great thing 2 be able 2 talk bout it all this way n makes it easyer 2 find out more about the mostly unknown things we put into ourselves.. its an hounor.. 2 help others if they need it 2..


----------



## mr_weatherby

Found the site while looking for info on research chemicals, mainly "2Cx's. I enjoy read experience reports and gathering information on substances that interest me, which is mostly psychedelics.


----------



## xurgex

im a noob :-D i found this site looking into ecstasy...it is a great website! so informative-super glad i found it when i did :-D


----------



## Rogue Robot

^ you should start your own intro thread.


----------



## PharmGirl007

Am a newbie to the site - I was researching baclofen when I stumbled on this site... and wish I had found it years ago!


----------



## ooptea

i was looking for cleaning coke info when i joined... thnx le junk


----------



## frogman64

*lyrica and opioid binders*

I was looking for info on lyrica when I found this site . Its great, lots of info. I am taking paxil for my nerves (social anxiety) and 20 mg oxycontin twice a day 150 mg lyrica twice a day and about 4 lortab 10 as well. I had an accident at work that tore parts of 5 fingers off ( 3 on left 2 on right)I have found that if i snort 150mg of lyrica and eat 3-4 lortabs along with the oxy 20 not only do I feel no pain but feel really good.


----------



## frogman64

I also like pot very much but cant because of work


----------



## dmt25uk

i found this sight when researching various tryptamines, cacti & alberts child


----------



## Small_Child

I was researching Mushrooms XD


----------



## djdeuce2001

I was def looking to look for info on doing H safely when I first came here and read the forums


----------



## timothy32987

Yea def. dope(H_BOMB)


----------



## augustine

I was perusing Erowd and came across this. It seems like a pretty cool site. What are some recomendations for interesting funny sites%) %) %)


----------



## augustine

On erowid I was looking at mixing my suboxone with klonopin. I have heard good and bad things about it. So far so good vey mellow


----------



## isoular

I came across this site while searching for ecstasy results,, and found more then I was looking for :D


----------



## anipani

Found this site searching for fun things to do on e. Sure helped me out xP

Awesome site.


----------



## clandestinesaint

well i came across this website seeking information on MDPV.  I'm never saatisfied with the amount of knowledge i have about a substance, which makes this site a wonderful resource!


----------



## delta9man

nice overview

about what side users basical take


----------



## patientforever

I am completely new to this world.  Was researching Etizolam which I have been taking by  prescription for over ten years (in Japan) when I found a poor soul (in 2002) named Mutant had gotten it prescribed in Japan in exchange for something else he wanted and was anxious.  I found it's main side-effect is (with other psychiatric tranks) constipation.  It is probably habit-forming. An internal medicine doctor told me not to stay on it long (bad for health) but the shrinks say to do so.


----------



## patientforever

Writing again concerning myself:  I have been an American wife of a Japanese in Japan for 23 years.  Most of that time I have been on psychiatric tranquilizers for insomnia and anxiety disorder.  The strongest one is Risperidone.  To  mitigate its tremors, a doctor gave me Etizolam and Perospirone.  I also take Begetamin B for sleep (do  not know the generic name yet), but can do without it and feel better.  Want to learn more if anyone has knowledge of these things.


----------



## patientforever

The drug history that got me ill was trying marijuana once and not getting high.  The following year I got sick.  Later I stupidly tried it again and got high.  I quit and ran from the pusher.  Never tried it again.  Helped my sister-in-law get sober from it.  Later my brother also quit it.  I had ether about 4 times in my life: at my own birth and for operations (tonsils, wisdom teeth and appendix).  Read in Carol Schuller, In the Shadow of His Wings, that it can make you sick.


----------



## aladinsane

na not mdma, methadone has me by the shorts for the last 20yrs, i was lookin for heroin related sites and found you guys, the benzos have a place in my heart to, but they banned temazapam caps in aust and u know what i mean, they also halved the strength of our rohypnol, sothats taken half the fun out of gettin there, good site wish i found (looked this site up  a long time ago,,,,,,,
aladin, sydney


----------



## the83dwizard

cocaine and psychedelics mainly


----------



## niponjin

*Benzos*

For a long time i had used alcohol . It seemed to help my anxiety. After the birth of my second son the anxiety was getting to be too much and a doctor gave me valium. It was the first time in a long time that i was able to relax. Many doctors are hesitant to give benzos out . I have an emergency package here with me with a very weak benzon .I am rather heavy set and it takes alot to get releif but all of the benzos work well for me. Ativan 2 mg seems to hit the hardest, valium works well at around 20 to 40 mg . I was researching the other ones. I had been given ativan in the past but do not remember it being effective. So i was researching seeing what worked as a middel ground.


----------



## niponjin

sorry about the spelling


----------



## OverDone

I was partying with a buddy and he got extremely, strangely fucked up to the point that i was concerned brain damage would occur.

I was pretty high myself and, being paranoid, did a search for what might be happening to him as opposed to calling 911.  I found BL.

I am ashamed that I didn't call 911 even though it was not necessary. If it WAS necessary, my friend would have suffered due to my paranoia.

Anyway, I am grateful and have found BL. There is A LOT of good info to help prevent unnecessary harm. 

Quick note... don't take one anonymous user's post as gospel concerning safety for any particular drug. RESEARCH and keep reading.  There are some folks here that state inaccuracies as fact.

Anyway, I've learned a lot (when i thought i knew just about everything).  The recovery position, what to do when someone OD's, rotating veins, safer needle insertion.

Thanks BL!


----------



## Arpz

I've been finding a few RC's around lately, and some LSD, So I figured I'd try to recap on what I already knew to prepare for an upcoming trip, Instead I found a huge community of likeminded people, so I hope I can converse with some of you


----------



## GenericMind

I'm high on life, man.


----------



## Walks

I did a big line of Life this morning so good man


----------



## whattheheckaz

*Hippy.com*

They were talking about this site over on Hippy.com and I am glad I decided to check it out.


----------



## jesse_wg

I'm actually conducting research for an honours thesis on MDMA... So that'd be what brought me here. (To get participants mainly, not information...)


----------



## Shimmy_love

haha I was looking for MDMA


----------



## dball

Hey everyone!!! Glad 2 joing just happened 2 stumble accros the webaite while loking 4 some info on perscription pills !!!  I LOVE WHAT I SEE SO FAR I hope 2 meet some new people and maybe learn something new !!
31 been through it all !!! and I mean that literally ... still Down as hell !!!


----------



## Rogue Robot

^ you should create your own introduction post!


----------



## ladyinthesky

Shimmy_love said:
			
		

> haha I was looking for MDMA




were you looking up info for MDMA or were you for MDMA lol


----------



## NoExpert

*High on life....(Unfortunately?)*



			
				Walks said:
			
		

> I did a big line of Life this morning so good man




I hear you, but I personally either smoke mine it, or do it intravenously..

Anyway, back to the subject....I joined up upon recently learning of many new, so called 'designer drugs' that I had not ever heard of prior to getting clean. Isn't that how it would work out, I finally learn of new, even cooler drugs   -After I quit?  Damnit!!


----------



## seanaskywalker

I was looking up synthetic psychedelics like 2ct2 and AMT tried some in the past


----------



## liltokerboy

Psychedelics and Cannabis here


----------



## amblerg

all


----------



## lifeguardsleeps

i was researching poppy seed tea.  the thread on that was very informative.  then i started reading the dark side and i was like wow i can really relate to these boards and ive been posting ever since.


----------



## ladyinthesky

^good stuff

glad you found what you were looking for and decided to stick around
TDS is a great place to talk about your problems and get help.


----------



## LiLc

I think it was ecstasy I could be wrong though.


----------



## Hammilton

I was looking at carbamate derivatives when i joined the first time.  Have been looking at new propofol analogues and their binding properties the second time.


----------



## ladyinthesky

i was looking up experiences on LSD and wanted to learn more about MDMA, research chems, mushrooms and marijuana

i remember my first thread i ever posted was in the cannabis discussion thread, asking "where is your favorite spot to smoke?" i think it was closed within 2 minutes. lol


----------



## boots

mdma for me


----------



## 2low4u2c

*Newbie here!*

Whats up? My name is Jenn and I was looking up fantanyl transdermic patches from mylan. I put one on for the first time today after scouring posts here for quite some time. I was a little scared at first but felt like a pro after getting schooled here. This site is great. There is a plethora of information and I feel like I am in good hands. Chat with everyone soon!-Jenn


----------



## ladyinthesky

^welcome to the site
did you make yourself an Introduction thread?
did you find the information you needed?


----------



## 2low4u2c

Thank you, I am glad I found this site. I found what I needed and then some. I have not an intro thread but should, still kind of finding my way around.


----------



## Ashtonmuffin

Mostly researching RC's, but I'm always more than willing to expand my knowledge of any substance. :]]


----------



## kifuu

hello  there    i  was  reaching  datura   im  soooooooooooooooo  glad  im  sensible  n did  reasearch.........


----------



## ladyinthesky

^welcome to the site 
make sure you make yourself an introduction thread
if you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## Ghostface

Hey.

I was, still am, and will be researching about MDMA and K. The more you know the better


----------



## lost~triber

hey yall, newbiee 4shur here,been on heavy narcotics since 93 when I got back in the world... they took the  metal oouta my back


----------



## lost~triber

va keeps me tranked on 300 mg of morphine and 120 mg of oxyccodone a day , but it just ain't doin what it did, so today  I ran 15 mg of oxyccodone b4 goin 2 work, 1st time I've used a needle in 24 years hoping to get some good advice from u pros here on how 2 b smart @ thiis shit


----------



## lost~triber

btw feel free to email me


----------



## lost~triber

how to safely  shoot up oxycodone


----------



## putana

Stumbled on this site by chance.  First time on here was looking for any advice to ease heroin withdrawals.  Of course I found an abundance of other info.


----------



## beroshy

Newbie here, i was looking for MDMA infos, but now i see i can find much much more !


----------



## JoeH

i was looking for the god. KETAMINE


----------



## KinkyKetter

JoeH said:
			
		

> i was looking for the god. KETAMINE


Damn right.


----------



## Real Deal

i look at this site almost everyday to look at what people have to say about oxycontin as i am an avid user (80 a day) though rarely do i mix oxy with anything else. i bought a gram of coke today and i forgot how bad the comedown was. i had read, probably on this site, that oxy can help loads with the comedown but i wanted to make sure it was safe. due to the mostly intelligent responses i had a much better comedown. i joined thinking that i could give advice to other people with thier drug situations and hopefully be able to help.


----------



## ladyinthesky

^glad you were able to find your answer
welcome to bluelight btw
why dont you make yourself a NMI thread


----------



## Delsyd

i was researching psychedelics.
Rsearch chems mostly.
and i first registered in 2001


----------



## DA_pronga

Hey guys this is my first post but i have been reading the site for about a month and am really interested in what blue light stands for. i have been a regular user of mdma and this is what brought me to the site.

i am looking forward to being a valuable bluelighter

DA_pronga


----------



## The_hulk

*is it safe to mix?*

im taking percocets for pain relief and i was wondering if its ok to take dayquil cough syrup with it for my cough


----------



## Clockworkdroog

Hello everyone.
I've browsed this website quite a few times.
Mainly as a backup source to what I read at Erowid, Wikipedia, various government websites, and other websites found on google.
This seems to be a fairly helpful website to a lot of people, so I figured I'd join up.
And I'll try to help as much as I can as well!


----------



## ladyinthesky

welcome, be sure to make yourself an intro thread, and please enter you name in the contest, i love it


----------



## phrance

crack


----------



## phrance

pcp


----------



## phrance

dope


----------



## phrance

ice


----------



## pyrrho

I found this site searching for information on Nitrous and San Pedro


----------



## DangoBill

I just joined and I'm looking for dosage info on mCPP.


----------



## Uense

*I hope I can find what I'm looking for...*

This is my first post, so I shall introduce myself. Name is Martin living in Stockholm, Sweden

I just become a member here, so I haven't read any post yet.

The drug I was/am looking for is simply cocaine.... 

I hope I can find what I'm looking for...

Thanks for this time..
/Uense


----------



## Lilhayles

hiya, im new to all this, nd came across by researching ketamine, was trying to see if eny bad things will happen in the long term frm doing it, live in England nd would b gr8 2 chat 2 everyone frm evrywhere!!


----------



## Candy_Raver

I wanted to know how to use ecstasy safely. I used to do ecstasy every weekend when I go to a rave. 

-PLUR


----------



## Illusion Meth

This is my first post, i find this site when i do research on crys meth


----------



## change-jug

HI!! EVERYBODY!!!(hi doctor Nick) I just joined but have taken a look from time to time and thought " might as well join. It`s like myspace minus all the dicks." So hello to all!


----------



## seinsfrage

Rx, Soma to be specific.


----------



## widespread64

i am impressed with all the help especially on poppy seed tea:D


----------



## HighRoller62

stumbled on here from pill reports and have enjoyed it ever since .... first post btw =)


----------



## lyingprophet

I was, no I am researching fentanyl. It seems my step-mother has been prescribed some patches and I anticipate getting a hold of them very soon, so I was just looking around to see what other members suggest as far as safely abusing this drug in this form. Lots of wonderful suggestions, like trolling for recipes on better housekeeping.com


----------



## jso

I found this googling "5-htp overdose". A lot of great info here! I've already read up on a variety of topics for several hours and posted a question related to 5-htp combined with other OTCs:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=398957


----------



## Trinitya

When I joined I was looking into MDMA/Cannibis.


----------



## OTowner

HI! :D 
I'm new here and was researching MDMA and Lega Highs when I came across this site in a thread on another forum site.


----------



## elz

looking for poppy seed tea receipe


----------



## Entropy21

I was searching for a way to separate tylenol from hydrocodone.


----------



## specialrelativity

none of the above...!


----------



## widespread64

poppy pods for fibro pain relief


----------



## ibrakeforsquirrels

Topomax, glucophage, phentermine - in short, anything that can possibly help with weight loss.


----------



## beyondgone

I was researching SSRI contraindications, and how they effect MDMA, LSD, and 'shrooms.


----------



## Maya314

Life.


----------



## purepremium

i was so excited to find a forum that has my kind of people 

i was searching cocaine..

one of my many drugs of choice


----------



## badstuffpartaker

I have used bluelight in the past while researching mdma, but when I actually joined I was reasearching coke.  this website is too useful!


----------



## RoXiGirL11303

I was researching Prescription Drugs. Im new here! I've came to this site for a long time just reading the advice people gave, how to do things etc. Then I finally decided to join so I could ask my own questions. Im a young user, mostly Roxi 30's..Im not sure what brand, started out takin 'em for fun and it turned into a daily habit. And believe me, Im not proud of it! Anyways, I love this site! I havent posted anything yet but I plan too!! Sorry guys got a little off topic :/


----------



## Jmoney

Well I was looking for info to get off oc and morph. This is new to me but drugs is not.


----------



## turtlefromla

*Mdma*

i was researching some bunk pills i bought on pillreports.com when i stumbled upon this link . so i joined and here i am in full force

PLUR
turtle from la


----------



## PsYcHoAcTiViSt

*Kratom for me.*


----------



## i8hooked

I found this site whilst searching for info that I needed. 
I found that several of my searches put me here and found BL to be quite informative. Also BL saved me from making some HUGE mistakes. I was so grateful I decided to register.


----------



## Barb R.

Hi everyone, my name is Barb R.. I am on this site because I am on a lot of different pain meds due to arthritis. Looking for info on what drugs I am & have taken. This looks like the site I am looking for for that. Hope to get to know a few of you's. Take care all. Barb R. ,,,


----------



## wordsandsmiles37

well im wordsandsmiles37
and basically i was looking up MDMA as i have done it a few times, found it amazing and wanted some more info about what it does, how it works etc.
i reckon this site and also pill reports site are awesome.
its good to know what your doing!
hehe
xx


----------



## Rogue Robot

^ have you considered making your own intro thread so we can welcome you properly?


----------



## Broken_LCD

I actually don't remember how I came across the site. I was high and next day it was in my bookmarks. I wish I could remember how I found it...


----------



## headymeds

i was looking for what i cal exotic psychedlis
the 2c fam or any 5me0s but more dmt i was looking for
i think those chemis saved my life
as a was a recovering oxycontin addict


----------



## LobalDominatrix

I forgot what I was going to type. No matter.


----------



## Ason Unique

Dextromethorphan.


----------



## pixplzthx

I was just studying my undying love of opiates (prescription drugs).


----------



## tweekor

I'm trying to be a meth connoisseur. So just reading the different threads on it...


----------



## kendo33

Does anyone know how to aim another member if they've simply given you their  name..  Does this site have an aim function or would I need a complete address such as @yahoo.uk.com or gmail.com or whatever, Thanks...


----------



## kendo33

Heavymeds, if you kicked oxy's, kick ass job, that's a tough one to beat....


----------



## Rogue Robot

kendo33 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to aim another member if they've simply given you their  name..  Does this site have an aim function or would I need a complete address such as @yahoo.uk.com or gmail.com or whatever, Thanks...



you go to their profile and send a private message.  however, you have to be a bluelighter to send messages to members other than staff.

greenlighters' guide


----------



## xcandyflipx

wow, i'm surprised of all things nicotine is up there.

although, the MDMA one doesn't surprise me one bit. haha


----------



## Nagelfar

A google search found Le Junks cocaine thread when I was trying to find out how to make lavado.


----------



## thizziswuritiz

yay for yayo :D


----------



## Lonestar

I picked the wrong button!  I said other, but should have said prescription drugs...

I need to be shown where I can get some info on Darvocet..like is it better than Lorcet?


----------



## delsymfan

Well, I like an idiot like to research things at work. My work has a firewall blocker that blocks out like basically everything. But the .ru tag for this site slipped thru the cracks. 

And I've been searchin and usin DXM, as you've already probably noted.


----------



## Zero_P

I knew about this forum from researching ecstasy, but now I feel I could contribute to discussion and help people on the matter.


----------



## Kore

First post! Yee haw. 
I came across this site researching mushrooms. And since then, I've been reading about ketamine, acid, cacti, RCs, and med interactions...


----------



## Nagelfar

Kore said:
			
		

> First post! Yee haw.
> I came across this site researching mushrooms. And since then, I've been reading about ketamine, acid, cacti, RCs, and med interactions...



Welcome! I'm sure you'll find yourself referring to this site very often, and knowing more than all your friends about the pills they're doing from their mother's cabinet too


----------



## ohline

i came across this site researching the oh-so-wonderful oxymorphone. and it's a fucking blessing that i did, or i'd probably be six feet under.


----------



## cidflaccid

benzo's and ketamine. everything I wanted to know


----------



## Dr_F

I'd been using BL as a reference for some time before deciding to join.

I entered into the world of tertiary substance abuse treatment six years ago. I worked for an organization for four plus years that operated from an abstinence-only paradigm.

While working for this organization, I was also a full-time student at an undergraduate institution that houses some well-known harm-reduction advocates.

It took only one chemical dependency course, taught by a man who eventually became my mentor, to turn my world upside down… in a good way, that is.

You see, while I knew that the organization for which I worked helped some people, it seemed there were far too many whom we could not, and were not willing, to reach. I do not enjoy human suffering. The mentality of, “Come back to us when you’ve hit rock-bottom and are willing to change,” never sat well with me. Far too many individuals, in my experience, died before they “hit rock bottom.” For them, “rock bottom” was literal- the grave.

Thus, the idea that as a provider, I could help to mitigate the harm that individuals do to themselves while they are using, rather than turning them away at the door, was both pragmatic and ideologically appealing. Although abstinence may still be the ideal, it is just that- an ideal. I’m not a person of faith, spiritual or otherwise, and I don’t “believe” in abstinence. I use the word believe deliberately, as many abstinence-only persons do seem to embrace it as a faith.

After finishing my undergraduate education and cutting my ties with the aforementioned organization (for whom my wife also worked), my wife and I moved across the country. She is currently working at a methadone clinic. I am enrolled in a doctoral clinical psychology program, with a position in one of the nation’s top five specialty AD/HD Clinics. My research centers on AD/HD and adolescent substance abuse, and my clinical work is consistent with the harm-reduction paradigm.

I am also a drug user, both therapeutically and recreationally. The information I’ve gleaned from this site, in the time that I’ve been browsing it, has been useful both for me and for my clients. 

No other site can compare to BL. I've read a plethora of studies suggesting that Suboxone cannot be abused. Yet, here I can find first hand accounts of people not only snorting it (to increase bioavailability), but also shooting it. 

BL is both a hobby and an invaluable resource for someone who works with substance abusers. Hell, as much as I want to be a know-it-all, BL has provided me with information that’s potentially saved MY life. I know of no other site that is as comprehensive; sure, there’s plenty of government-sponsored sites and the not-for-profit erowid.org, yet they pale in comparison to BL. 

Thank you to all the members who make meaningful contributions. I am so grateful for this site.

(Sidenote: A little high right now, but I genuinely feel this way about BL).


----------



## sonic

Pillreports.com is what lead me here, so it goes without saying I was researching MDxA. I also was starting to get into opiates back then so I made a lot of posts in drug basics (now known as basic drug discussion).


----------



## snowman203

I've done most my reading about coke on here. Mainly because it was something I stayed away from in my earlier days when I was new to drugs. Definitely was the right choice in my opinion after finally experimenting with it.


----------



## jfoster

i was researching rc's


----------



## Larry David

anyone in here?


----------



## Cloudburst

I first came across this site about 3 years ago when I found erowid did not contain as much information as I desired on the more obscure psychedelics, particularly research chemicals like DPT.

Prior to joining, I have used the site to uncover information for pretty much everything listed, not to say I've done every single drug(s) listed though.


----------



## Lonestar

I don't know if I answered or not.  I was looking for info on prescription pain meds.

sorry y'all...


----------



## Ryaine

I was researching "snort subutex" lol, alot of good info on this site, glad to be here. 

I've been a user for about 30 years, I have done it all, never had a problem with addiction untill about 5 years ago when I started taking pain pills for cronic pain, I found myself in a nice lil addiction (20- to 30 oxycodone #10 daily). I found the subs via a PM doc about 4 weeks ago, it does help some with the pain but gods I miss my high

Still smokin' pot and taking zanax, just feel llike something is missing heh...

Ry


----------



## brokendreams

*Risperdal???*

I was looking to see if Risperdal would give you a good high. I didnt really find anything, but found out other interesting stuff. so here i am.


----------



## Slay

^^ no you cant catch *any* high with it its antipsychotic medication and dont have any recreational value. why dont you start your own intro thread and say hi? welcome to bluelight


----------



## jackie jones

opiates/opoids, hallucinogens... its all down hill from there.


----------



## doesntevenmatter

Heroin


----------



## Ecstatic Ty

Ecstacy. Tried it for the first time early September, ended up getting caught (All because of a fucking binkey haha) and then did a lot of research on the subject, which of course led me here. I'm really glad I found this site; there's a lot of good information here.


----------



## Maverice

I googled "new york coke cut with" and stumbled upon this site.  What is wrong with the stuff here (or am I just asking the wrong people)?  It's awful      and my face has broken out as a result (been here for a year).  What is it?


----------



## cubbie

was actually looking up oxy"s i ended up with some of the  0554m 5mg capsules and its not really my usual cup of tea. thought i'd see what ppl had to say about them


----------



## cubbie

came across some 2cb a cpl years ago and havent seen it since. what happend?


----------



## FractalDancer

I was first interested mainly in the use and pharmacology of psychedelics


----------



## MaXiMotion

*first post mdma search*

I am one luck dude. My 29yo son gave me (and my wife) a Chanukah present of pure MDMA. I have experienced this twice-once in 1969 as a Freshman at Hofstra and 40 years later in Montreal. Enjoyed E many times at different QC levels and slightly different effects and none as pure and straightforward as the primal openess "hug drug" dance all night vibe as pure MDMA. Thanks, son.


----------



## Sessionz

Just joined the site, i'm currently looking for info on GBL and Pregabalin.


----------



## Oxycontin80s

I was randomly typing in things in google about oxys and I came upon here and joined right away. Been on every time I been on the computer since then. !


----------



## alone in the fire

just provigil, i still cant make my mind up on it and whether or not it stones you too much...i also take clonazepam(200-400mg provigil and 2mg clonazepam), n2o(pharmacutical weightlifting mix and creatine energy shake and 12 hours of sleep with three meals


----------



## tash123

i am interested in the 2c family.. anyone got any preferences?


----------



## мDма

3-4methylenedioxymethamphetamine!!!


----------



## fussmushie

I can't believe I didn't run into this site sooner than I did... by the time I came across it I was into opiates (reason I found it). I had been going to Erowid for years, and I even did my high school senior project on psychedelic psychotherapy. Damn, this site could have offered some useful info.. but oh well maybe in a couple years if I do a thesis on the same subject.


----------



## OpiateAnnie

Sure, I will specify! I was trying to learn on this shitty generic OC I was conned into buying today. The G 163 purple round ones. I took the advice from the thread I stumbled on from google and decided the best route for me was going to be letting it dissolve in the citric acid for a couple hours and then swallowing. I tried snorting and it geld up.... go figure. Ironically enough, the guy I got it from told me these wouldn't but boy was he wrong, how convenient right? Ugh, that's the risk you take in the dope game... got ripped.


----------



## OpiateAnnie

Oxycontin80s said:


> I was randomly typing in things in google about oxys and I came upon here and joined right away. Been on every time I been on the computer since then. !



Well you and me have two things in common... one being that we are both n00bs and the other being obvious.... I need to come to WI and party with you.


----------



## Dee UK

Re Research: Doing research on Morphine>Opium>>>>Heroin 99+% of information on The NET is wrong/bogus! Over 70% of the detailed chemistry on this site is ALSO wrong/bogus most can be traced back to DEA/CIA Spoiler information published on the DEA website...
Just thought I'd let you know!!!    Merry bloody X-mas Bah Humbug Happy New Year Blah Blah...D.. .


----------



## Bomboclat

3-4methylenedioxymethamphetamine

my true love


----------



## OpiateAnnie

Dee UK said:


> Re Research: Doing research on Morphine>Opium>>>>Heroin 99+% of information on The NET is wrong/bogus! Over 70% of the detailed chemistry on this site is ALSO wrong/bogus most can be traced back to DEA/CIA Spoiler information published on the DEA website...
> Just thought I'd let you know!!!    Merry bloody X-mas Bah Humbug Happy New Year Blah Blah...D.. .



Yikes...


----------



## Hailie

I was searching more information about rolling tobacco, which brands are good & stuff like that..then I discovered a whole new world


----------



## ladyinthesky

^glad you joined 
you should make yourself an introduction thread


----------



## kufdeh

Hey i was trying to find out more about MDMA, but found out about this site from pill reports which is also another great site which i always try and check my pills on and write reports of my own


----------



## Benshaman

I found this site when researching DMT and other psychadelics.


----------



## brian-amp

adderall and probaly crack


----------



## Puma76

I was searching for JWH-018


----------



## shawnricky

I've been a prescription user for over 15 yrs I'm on methadone and there isn't a prescrib. i dont know but I was offered some fentanyl suckers for i thought a high price cause i can get the 7.5 mg patches for like 20 bucks and he wanted 40 for the 1600 mcg. sucker if your use to downing a hole 7.5 he aint got enough suckers


----------



## rike1

MDMA brought me here.

But after i joined the info you guys have on psychedelics caught my attention too =)


----------



## Tupac777

adderall and oxycontin


----------



## okterrific

Came here looking for info on heroin, and i was high as hell on it also when i found this site!


----------



## magnoliafan

MDMA. I'd been having some awful cravings recently (the last time I rolled was about a month and a half ago), and I was kind of in danger of breaking a promise I made to myself to roll only every 2 to 3 months. I kind of needed a nice neutral place to talk it out and found these forums.


----------



## Gormur

some lucy related stuff


----------



## Gormur

magnoliafan said:


> MDMA. I'd been having some awful cravings recently (the last time I rolled was about a month and a half ago), and I was kind of in danger of breaking a promise I made to myself to roll only every 2 to 3 months. I kind of needed a nice neutral place to talk it out and found these forums.



I can relate. I rolled like 5 times this month, once for 3 days, then twice after a few weeks break.  I generally feel totally unmotivated and like a zombie now.  I just hope it goes away soon.  I don't know if I should roll next month..tho I probably will and regret it later..


----------



## R2DAOB

i  came across this site in search of Anabolic steroids and prohormones


----------



## chiynita

I was searching for dope bag stamps. 
Someone on another forum was asking what kind of drug this certain stamp would be on.


----------



## coolcontincruizer

looking for inf on opiates


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

If I remember correctly I was looking up librium after I was given them by my doctor for alcohol withdrawl and I stumbled across this site. I am so happy I did this forum turned into so much more for me than I could have ever anticipated  :D


----------



## Spliffstar

codeine and cold water extractions... i googled like 20 things today and found myself reading bluelight forums all day so i figured i should join. everyone i read all has really positive input and they really dont wanna see any harm to anyone which is so rad! theres a lot of haters out there but this site is total chill.


----------



## Ferney

mescaline


----------



## jackie jones

I found bluelight from a link off opiophile.org. A good (yet inactive) opiate/opioid forum.

Its funny, I used to go on erowid.org often before I found bluelight. Now its more like once a month. It all seems like common knowledge now.


----------



## comador

Mdma


----------



## ringsting

im mostly interested in e pills and what exactly can end up in them!


----------



## ResinTeeth

mrjackjones said:


> I found bluelight from a link off opiophile.org. A good (yet inactive) opiate/opioid forum.
> 
> Its funny, I used to go on erowid.org often before I found bluelight. Now its more like once a month. It all seems like common knowledge now.



haha same here. Right now I'm primarily interested in RC's but discussions on the common tryptamines, phenethylamines, cocaine and opiates also interest me.


----------



## tribalDJ

Came here looking for info on the 2c's, I've spent years on erowid but figured it was time to register and have some discussions now that I'm better informed! Nice to meet you all, seems to be a great community!


----------



## zachadelic

looked into some stuff here (browsing), definitely checked out some anecdotes/journal refs, but it was the lounge that got me to join.


----------



## the_ketaman

Probably Weed or meth, though I had a different username before this one, when I created this username I guess I was getting into the K a bit.

Id say quite a few people were researching weed or were after somewhere to learn a little more about other drugs coz pretty much the only other place you can learn anywhere near as much as you can here is Erowid and after awhile that place gets repetitive, boring and sometimes a little farfetched. Its always moving here on bluelight and the site is progressing every moment of the day so I feel this forum is far superior to any other website with information regarding safe drug use. Its now been 4 years ive had this username and maybe even 5 years ive been frequenting bluelight, now that is more than a quarter of my life  so obviously I value and like this place very much.


----------



## Purgex

i came here to general discussions and to learn about what ever drugs i dont know about already =)


----------



## p1noy

MDMA of course


----------



## OurRights

Hi I was researching safer ways of taking certain drugs cwe method for codeine ext.:D found ur link...


----------



## haikod

Heroin. Before I joined this site my mind seemed set on finding heroin somehow even though I thought it would be a mistake.
Now after reading hundreds of posts about opiates (especially H) I'm totally content to just chill out on the Smack plan. Thanks BL, you prevented me from becoming a junkie.


----------



## midlifecruiser

.....


----------



## Nibiru

I was reading the thread about saffron's psychoactivity.


----------



## skitoles

what up guys?
just joined up while on pillreports.
forums usually interest me. haha


----------



## kalzo

I came here making sure my doc  didnt want to kill me by putting me on suboxone xanax and adderral all at once...:/


----------



## TylrTxOpiates

I was looking up pharms, but more specifically oxymorphone. A friend told me about another forum site similar to this, and it sucked. I knew there had to be a better one out there. With a little searching I found it! YaY!


----------



## aivlys

Discovered Bluelight a looooooong time ago for MDMA info, now I'm back after a looooong time for Methylone updates 

Been reading a lot more than posting though, and planning on changing that


----------



## Bearlove

MDMA -  and Pills that are sold as Ecstasy


----------



## chrlefxtrt

I have become a pharmaceutical afficionado of sorts. I don't come to bluelight often, but when I do I always find some of the better "drug" information here. Back when I first joined I was researching pain killers as my back was broken and I was making the best of a bad situation. I have avoided some stupid mistakes because if this site so, THANK YOU BLUELIGHT AND ALL OF THE KNOWLEDGABLE MEMBERS THAT, ON A DAILY BASIS KEEP PEOPLE FROM KILLING THEMSELVES!!!!!

Whenever I have a new drug query I always come to bluelight first. And, when someone has a question I do not know the answer to, I always recommend it first as well.

YEAY DRUGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rorschach

Buprenorphine and Naloxone.


----------



## JVC8

Looking for information MDMA. Is reason for joining


----------



## cumputer

learning to iv prescription drugs and learning about the effects of suboxone


----------



## squeakingllama

*researching*

i was reading about bipolar/self medicating with meth


----------



## adriansmith

MDMA, apparently it's top of the list.


----------



## KittyLazarus

Heroin & Prescription drugs

specifically, interactions and what i could safely IV when my junky ass got desperate.


----------



## tommykat

*methylone*

I was researching methylone and mephedrone and legal highs similar to MDMA and methamphetamine... although I can't seems to be some debate about what is in some of them (i.e. like LU doves


----------



## TheParty

I was researching cocaine and how much you should take for the first time. I think I will try it at the beach this weekend! :]


----------



## Musmaro

I was just reading about other opiate addicts and how similar we all were. Also checking out some research chems.


----------



## drumzplaya13

My friends recommended this site for good information on E. I didnt know it had various other drugs which you can research and talk about freely here! Thats why I love BL!


----------



## tiredoftheuser

*researching prescription rx's*

I will probably make some folks mad, but that is not my intent. I was researching prescriptions b/c I am so tired of drug abuse w/my h. I had seen some ppl mixing lortab and tramadol and was checking it out. He says he isn't addicted, but why does he keep on taking it and taking it and now he hides it from me. He thinks i don't know. He acts normal (whatever that is). I just needed somebody to talk to about it. 

Just tell me if I am posting in the wrong place and if I am, where to go to have some people to talk to about this. 

Thanks to all!!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

tiredoftheuser said:


> I will probably make some folks mad, but that is not my intent. I was researching prescriptions b/c I am so tired of drug abuse w/my h. I had seen some ppl mixing lortab and tramadol and was checking it out. He says he isn't addicted, but why does he keep on taking it and taking it and now he hides it from me. He thinks i don't know. He acts normal (whatever that is). I just needed somebody to talk to about it.
> 
> Just tell me if I am posting in the wrong place and if I am, where to go to have some people to talk to about this.
> 
> Thanks to all!!



Welcome to Bluelight  :D

 You should start a thread in The Darkside to talk about what you are currently going through with your husband. There's alot of Loving people over there that would be happy to answer any questions you may have.

LVe  &  Lite


----------



## ThaiDie4

I was researching meth.. my friend and I were trying to figure out the difference between cocaine and methamphetamine (yeah, go ahead and laugh, I thought they were the same thing before I came on here... heh). I've actually tried coke, but I knew nothing about meth b\c no one around my area does it, at least not anyone I know.


----------



## bird

Hi, im new and im looking intp heroin, and would love to hear from anyone about why they decided to take it, im not here to judge, i recently lost my husband to an od and had no idea he was even on it! So just any kind of response would be great, thanks x


----------



## Mmurf666

Yoo! Hows it going everyone.

I was actually referred to this site from a friend when i asked how he learned sooooo much about Oxycodone so quickly. He replied with "The best website ever %)".

So i suppose i was researching Oxy and that lead to endless hours of reading/learning. Makes me not feel bad about sitting on my ass so much .


----------



## discoburger

I was looking into MDMA, and this site has just been the greatest help ever


----------



## nolys

i was looking for mephedrone, seems as if mephedrone is the new xtc on the market with the shortage of mdma. found out quite alot


----------



## dankstersauce

a friend of mine "extrabrain" or some configuration of that name referred me to BL as a place to learn about MDMA.  I'm kinda bummed I can't find/remember his user name though.  But yeah MDMA mostly and opiates secondly, the combination of the two drugs sent me on my way to junkie-town.
But luckily I've learned enough that I haven't killed myself and maybe even helped some friends too.  best board evarrrr


----------



## whitechocolate32

looking at heroin crimes in my new lame ass area i live in, not because there's alot of heroin that its lame, because there isn't any...and this link popped up, and the site is total badassery


----------



## Alpheus

Specifically I was looking for information on 4-ACO-DMT, but found a lot of other interesting stuff.


----------



## simiansix

I originally came here a few years ago looking for information on possible contaminants of MDMA like PCP.  Now that my curiosity is again piqued re MDxx, I decided to actually join and stop lurking.

First post outside the NMI forum here.


----------



## Whalerider

I was looking for a good way to smoke DMT, heard some things about a special pipe, then i came across "the machine" on here. 

Next i'll be looking for some advice on getting damn salvia to work, 'cause it's getting to be a waste of money.


----------



## ElCityRoller

And it's MDMA by a nose!!

Yeah, I was 29 the first time I tried it.. and just had to know what it did to me.  Lucky I did come and check it out, because I had no previous knowledge of it's mode of action.  The dumbass I first got it from no doubt had really good stuff, but was stupid enough to tell me it was like shrooms.

THANKS BLUELIGHT!


----------



## ellessdee

Opiates, opiates and more opiates. Specifically info on potentiating oxy.


----------



## Lilianna

I wasn't really researching anything when I joined.  I voted "legal highs" though since my prescription meds are from my doc and poppy seeds/pods are somewhat legal (I think, lol)  Besides, as I've said before...I have no desire to ever be arrested!!!!


----------



## Dank Jenkem

A friend of mine sent me a link to a story about medical mj in California, which provided me with my introduction to Bluelight.


----------



## DopingDiesel

Mephedrone. Needed to find out if a legal high could actually be any good, having been very let down in the past. I wasn't this time :D.


----------



## ECU7

Mine was ketamine!  I also was very interested in the benzos.


----------



## Eight0Eight

Oxycontin.

At the time I was shooting my way through a massive script - and was unaware of an online community that actually talked about this shit.

I found Bluelight through a total fluke.


----------



## thecatsmeowgirl

*Oxycodone*

Oxycodone


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I voted Other because None was not a choice .


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

^

Well what were you searching for then bobby


----------



## daveblacktown

Ok i am currently researching antiaging drugs, which started with nootropics..
At the moment i am enjoying modafinil 100mg's morning and 50mg's at luch time with phenibut 5 grams morning and 5 grams mid afternoon, which has few side effects (except phenibut is hard to come off) and makes me heaps social without impairing my intellect. Plus those drugs are not usually included in drug tests!.

BUT the reason i am here is to talk about recreation drugs.
Now my history is pretty normal but of note is a 10 year addiction to opioids which i have broken 19 months ago and do not play with opioids anymore. 

Ok i am kinda interested in benzo's again, (I used to find 10 mg clonazepam with 150mg oxazepam on top of my methadone dose of 100mg's, was real good to get me high). But now i am off opioids i tried benzo's for a bit of a blast but i find that either i dont feel them (after 2 years abstinence) or i just get into a amnesic state where i use my entire supply of benzo's and wake up wondering who stole my benzo's or where did i hide them. 
I have tried all benzo's and non benzo sedatives and anything else you could imagine to amplify the effect of opioids/sedatives including all the tricks like cyp450 surpressors and ways of incresing absorbtion like antacids with opioids and different methods of administration (all the shit you experienced drug users have tried), but i don't believe i know it all so please share your ideas with me!!!!!!!!!
The main problem i have is social anxiety, but i do have have periods of over confidence where i am totally on top of the situation, i would like to be consistent at a reasonable level, but i tend to be erradic. But i also feel very lethargic and i use modafinil which works well but i find it is hard to get stimulated without anxiety (perhaps sensitivity to stimulants from past amphetamine/cocaine use).

So at the moment i am tring to find socialising enhancing drugs, I found GBL excellent for this but it is way too adictive, phenibut is much safer with being about half as effective, so i think it is the best choice for me at the moment (but i am open to any idea's), although it build's tolerance and has a withdrawal that can be difficult.

An ideal drug (or combo) would be stimulating whilst reducing anxiety and would make thing's appear more interesting, with ease of withdrawing from....

Its a pipe dream, but i am willing to look into drugs that maybe addictive.

Ok things i hope what i have said has created a few questions or sugestions.

Please feel free to contact daveblacktown@hotmail.com or just post here ( i hope i can be bothered to come back here and check... lol


----------



## daveblacktown

*Regarding heroin*



bird said:


> Hi, im new and im looking intp heroin, and would love to hear from anyone about why they decided to take it, im not here to judge, i recently lost my husband to an od and had no idea he was even on it! So just any kind of response would be great, thanks x


I COULD NOT PM YOU SO I PUT RESPONSE HERE.

For sure it is an amazing drug but you quickly find you cant function without it, for example i started using it and got into a daily routine of use within 2 weeks, apon realising this i tried to stop but had found that i could not.

Just wondering why are you interested in taking heroin and what other drugs do you have experience with. I was on heroin for 10 years and have finally mangaged to get clean (19 months ago).

I like doing laymens research on any chemicial and i only trust information that is gathered from clinical trials and although anecdotal reports are interesting you should take them only as a persons opinion (including whatever i tell you).

I have had experience with many drugs although i am now only taking nootropic's and life extension drugs, so i will try answer any questions you have to the best of my ability.


----------



## daysonatrain

at the time i was addicted to heroin and opiates but my real interest is in all psyches.


----------



## nabbon

I was looking for information on Roxicet and how the hell to withdraw off of it without turning into a drooling fool.

You think feeding an addiction is classifed "recreational use", hey?8)


----------



## partytripper

ECU7 said:


> Mine was ketamine!  I also was very interested in the benzos.




Hey ECU7 I was totally looking up K as well. Tried it for the first time last weekend and absolutely loved it! And I am definitely a big fan of the benzos as well.


I've actually used bluelight many times to look up my drug questions. I only just now decided it was time to actually register seeing as how Im on this sight all the time anyways.


----------



## nabbon

daveblacktown said:


> So at the moment i am tring to find socialising enhancing drugs, I found GBL excellent for this but it is way too adictive, phenibut is much safer with being about half as effective, so i think it is the best choice for me at the moment (but i am open to any idea's), although it build's tolerance and has a withdrawal that can be difficult.



Not being a smart ass, but have you tried just Paxil for the long term. Won't get you high, but after a few weeks use I was surprised at what it can do for social anxiety. Then you can get high on whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Society

Just came here to check it out really- no specific drug although I'd like to learn more about Ketamine, DMT, and GHB.


----------



## prickos

Gotta say MDMA mostly, just started with it this year (age 26) because of a couple of new friends I have. Wanted to find out more about its effects and testing to make sure we know what we're actually taking


----------



## NIXNAX

indeed i find here a mdpv, medhedprone  and other "legal" stuff. ^


----------



## NIXNAX

gooffluck


----------



## gloeek

hmmm...I honestly don't remember. Probably meth or coke since that's what I was into at the time. Glad that phase of my life is over!


----------



## Blue_Winged_One

im a noob and still looking for info on things like DMT and lotus flowers and other natural ethenogens and such. any info on them hit me up. especially if you know of some really random unheard of stuff


----------



## dednyz

I was looking to see different opinions on diph.

I grew to like how people spoke to eachother, so I joined.


----------



## chemanthonys69

*Not ne just forgot my old passwords grumble*

Hello world Im Back I use to be chemanthonys but now I'm chemanthony69. I am a chronic pain patient who loves to nodd lol. glad to be back everyone happy new year.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

welcome back , Happy New Year


----------



## MCMG

it doesn't surprise me MDMA is #1. this site has a lot about pill testing and all that, the most i found in a web site. very useful


----------



## iegal

Newbie female from Seattle, checking out info on Heroin.  Glad to find BL! Interested in mingling, sharing local or H info.  Thanks all and Happy 2010!


----------



## FloWeR_ChiLd

Hi all,

Great site, and awesome for info.............I only wanted to know about dangerous drugs and also fact that Doctors put me on so many Barbituates and Narcotics for pain.  It's also useful to teach people and hope i shall find a link to overdoses etc. Finding it a great site to read. Thanks Bluelight

FC


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

I was having a bad trip when and I googled "how to fall asleep on Acid"  and a bluelight thread came up. I've been coming here ever since.


----------



## 7ca5p

Salvia.

Still haven't tried it...dont't really want to now I know about it haha


----------



## woamotive

Don't remember the exact prescription I was researching...probably an opiate of some sort.


----------



## Stop The Sobriety

Yar, I have voted


----------



## PK555

MDMA, Cannabis, LDS, and shrooms was kinda outa bordum and intrest in effects they have found this community of likeminded individuals.


----------



## fender_05x

hello, first its awesome to finally be able to post since it will allow me to have access to more information, which in my opinion when i understand something makes me feel more euphoric than any substance available. but i just want to say hello to any new/current members, i have a strong interest in chemistry and before joining i have always had a fondness for extracting alkaloids from poppy pods and/or thc from cannabis. i would love to learn more about cocaine, mushrooms, lsd, any kind of opiate, methamphetamines, and chemical solvents seems to be interesting topic that unfortunately no one seems to have an interest in haha.


----------



## Dr.Trev

Hey, been browsing through the forums for a while and finally signed up! Want to increase my knowledge of benzo's, especially nimetazepam which seems to be escaping me at the moment! Also interested in more info on methylone, peevee and p other people's views on ketamine in the UK at the moment!


----------



## FloWeR_ChiLd

Hi all....

I 4got to say what i was looking up.  Suffering chronic pain ive been on oxycodone (slow release), oxcontine, endone (imm. release)  Realising now that the doc intends keeping me on these aswel as moggies and valium......I want to find further info - if anybody cld help or help me find right link Id appreciate it.  DW Ive tried many pills etc as alot of you have.
Have great day


----------



## OPsFORME

I found this site thanks to my opiate habit haha. 

~DJ Play~


----------



## nydlstrick

*I was looking for Nicotine extraction info*

I was looking for information on the extraction of nicotine for E-Cig juice manufacturing. This site was one of the 1st Google pulled up (With the assist of Search Canyon for Firefox). However it has some very interesting information so I have become a member. %)


----------



## thisthing

LSD...will be taking it for the first time tomorrow concluding the day with a report!  hello all this board rocks the shit out of the internet!


----------



## Swift Serenity

MDMA, then found pot section and joined!!!


----------



## Sprout

I think I was researching Prescription drugs (Methylphenidate) Cocaine, RC's(Meph) and Meth.

Thankfully this site has kept me well away from Death by Meth so to speak.


----------



## Fatkid paramedic

Was actually looking for a bluelight

Left unimpressed :D


----------



## Novae

^heh

I came here originally looking simply for a good CWE method for codeine for my girlfriend and left wanting to try 5-10 new substances, stupid interwebs.


----------



## alchemetric

fentanyl, the information is so damn impossible to find. like patches themselves.


----------



## myfriendemo

just moved to lehigh valley area, was looking for some dope addicts around town to relate to :D


----------



## smokin4life_03

i had benn brought here several times for diffrent drugs i gotta do my reasearch


----------



## BearLeeLive

trying to find the best way to slam dilaudid i had to experament on my own to find out
6 4mg pills (whole)soked in 1cc of hot water 
balls to the walls rush and a lasting high


----------



## tribaldragon

*vOTED METH*


 oK SO HERE I'AM NEEDING SOME INFO? SUGESTIONS? ADVICE? i WAS A CRACK ADDICT FOR ABOUT 13 YRS BEEN CLEAN WELL WAS CLEAN ALMOST 7 YRS THIS JULY LONG STORY SHORT i USED METH TO GET OFF THE CRACK PEOPLE HAD BEEN TELLING ME TO DO IT THAT WAY FOR AWHILE. oK SO BAD BREAK UP. I WENT OVER THE COOKOOS NEST (FIGURATIVELY)  iM NOW ON THE METH DAILY AND i NEED TO KNOW ITS NOT ME ITS THE DRUG ? OF WHY MY MAN DOES THE SEE SAW WITH HIS YOOOWHOOO? MAN LOOKY HERE ITS FRIGIN GREAT ! BUT DAMN I WANT TO PLEASE HIM TO : ( sO IS IT THE DRUG ? CAN WE ADD SOMETHING TO THE WHOLE EQUATION SO AS NOT TO MESS UP. AND I FOUND OUT WHILE ON THE DRUG I HAVE FEMALE EJACULATION! WT HELL IS REALLY GOING ON AROUND HERE lmao IS THAT STANDARD?


----------



## rrmarble

It's been so long since I joined but I think I found this place from pillreports.


----------



## HommeVert

Came here researching mephedrone & methylone. Just joined after years of looking at threads to help with obtaining & getting off assorted substances. Been very helpful with honest information about effects & side effects -- rather than the propaganda from Wiki & supplier sites.

Finally decided to join now it's possible to get mephedrone & methylone so easily & cheaply.


----------



## Cloudburst

Psilocybin mushrooms, specifically trying to get as much information as possible on _Psilocybe Weilii_, which is ironically named after a friend of my mother's, Andrew Weil. Mushroom forum mentioned this place.


----------



## pallidamors

Diphenoxylate. You better believe this site set me straight about not abusing Richard Nixon's DOC, Lomotil.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I was researching if it was possible and/or "safe" to IV suboxone.  A year later I'm micron filtering.  

Overall I was also looking into heroin (as I had started my recovery from it).  I joined Bluelight within a week to a few weeks after the last time I used heroin.


----------



## vertigo8

joined when researching more about DMT


----------



## Fourth_Drive

I was trying to find more out about Mephedrone and Methylone. The site was so useful that I joined after a couple of weeks.


----------



## dizzychainsaw

I was researching prescription drugs and their effects on urine analysis. However, I do have a curiosity about all substances. Bluelight kept popping up in my search results so eventually I joined.


----------



## mr.mackey

Researching psychedelics, particularly DMT and Ketamine, but Ive been lurking around bluelight for awhile before actually signing on board


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Designer drugs and interactions between prescription drugs.  Bluelight+Erowid+PubMed = the ultimate drug information trifecta.


----------



## BeautifulSoul

i'd been reading forums on mephedrone on this sight for a while, just to see if others found similar/the same effects. 



id have more to discuss in other forums as well though!


----------



## Marvo Ging

I joined because of E, tried it once and it was the best experience I ever had, and the second roll almost made me quit using it forever, almost... I then started researching about it and ended up here.


----------



## bastardman

i wasn't researching drugs, i was originally researching graffiti.


----------



## bastardman

But then i stayed on cause i was interested in LSD


----------



## Liquid Sunshine

MDMA and psychedelics.


----------



## Sean McDevitt

Prescription Drugs


----------



## 2manyopiates

IV harm reduction, primarily opiates


----------



## TrippingBallzz

Came here researching psychedelics, got lots of information


----------



## Cherry Sixx

I came in search of information on Benzedrex.


----------



## moonshadow82

largely adhd meds/alternatives and suboxone.


----------



## semigenius

Yeah, I mainly came on here to look up stuff about xanax, but also LSD, MDMA, shrooms, and now alcohol.


----------



## SpiritualHealing

Came here researching psychedelic drugs - especially the less researched ones.


----------



## nosuchone

*the search*

came here searching for information of all sorts which I have been ignorant of. Especially interested in chemistry and pharmokinetics as i am going to be going to school to get into some related field.  Hopefully somebody can help me find the information that will help me get into the system and be legit.


----------



## ondr4y

Came here looking for info on Purple coloured mdma/mda crystal.


----------



## itsjustme2

came here looking for more info on bupes ... found way more info than I could have ever imagined online!


----------



## Heavenly333

I came accross the site researching alternate delivery methods for my pain meds to work better. I was interested in how the site works .I found good info and a very helpfull staff whom helped me through my current ordeal.


----------



## eatcod

For the record, the prescription drug for me was Modafinil.


----------



## Seventeen

How about adding DMT as an option man, although that wasn't the reason I joined, it's the drug I'm most interested in at the moment


----------



## LAP1026

Hi everybody, I'm new here...duh,  My name is Li.  I came on trying to learn about kratom since I used too much of my prescribed kadian this month because I had a bad flare up (couldn't walk) so wanted to find something that would at least keep the WD's at bay till next script.  Found out that kratom wouldn't do it and started to read about poppy pods.  Found out they would work but that you can't trust most sources just doing a google search and have been looking for hints to legitimate sources here and every where else online.  I'm pretty depressed at this point because I've been reading for close to a week and very worried about my impending WD doom coming up by end of this week.  I don't expect much but if anyone can even give me a hint somehow without breaking rules or putting anyone at risk...I'd appreciate a few bread crumbs to follow!  Well, nice to meet you and I seem to know quite a few of you by name after so much reading!  This seems to be a great site for info on alot of topics.  I'll pass it around.


----------



## bones like chalk

I was looking up MDMA and I always found this site to be the most informative


----------



## fivelinefury

I remember being told about BL by a friend.  I beleive I was mainly after benzo, opiate and alcohol posts/info.  And now 6 years later i'm still physically and mentally addicted to diazepam.


----------



## when in rome

Came for MDMA... stayed for the opiates, haha


----------



## Nib

I have no fucking idea.


----------



## (S)-Ketamine

Hello everyone,

I came for information on 2CB (mostly trip reports).

And as I am quite new I'll also want to check if 2CB/2CT7 are compatible with my prescription drugs (Ketamine, Oxycodone, Anti-TNF alpha, Tricyclics, Pregabalin, Methotrexate, Aceclofenac...).

Cordially K.


----------



## newbie not!

Hi everybody I'm not really a newbie to the site or drugs, but I am at posting. I was looking at morphine sulfate SR, ROXYS, AND OXYS. YUM YUM! I love pain killers! The rush! Anyway I'm just glad to have finally joined.


----------



## newbie not!

I guess I should have said the shoot ability of the ms contin.  I'm kinda excited about this, I don't know why?


----------



## darkwing

I was after information on endone.


----------



## jamesc81

I voted research chems as they seem to be getting more and more available these days. Considering the tried and tested drugs have been around ages, theres gotta be some undiscovered gems out there in the way of newly synthed ones. But the main part of my research is making sure its things with minimal side effects, risks, and bodyload. Which this site is a veritable gold mine. 6-apb looks promising but it seems that greed has taken hold of the rc industry in this case, and the media bullshit that goes with it. Official vendors my ass. I'm keeping my cash in my pocket for the time being till prices go down and quality stabilises and by that time it will be going cheap as everyone will jump on the next new thing. Big shout out to all you guinea pigs.


----------



## a2lambretta

I'm still trying to research the same damn stuff... I guess there is still a lot to be educated on...


----------



## guilhas

i came on info about stims


----------



## Zodiakk

I definitely not new, but I was researching Dextromethorphan.  Great tripps, but it costs far too much money, even though I get it cheap.


----------



## ShroomieGirl

I was checkin out some different RCs and K...


----------



## phenethylo J

I first found out about this place from some one on another drug forum. He pm'd me a link to thread on here about pharmacy careers.


----------



## pyschonautic

I have been looking into RC for a few months now following the scenes changes as the legal status changes. Didn't agree with some of the comments I've read. Not to say they were wrong just feel there is another way of looking at them. 
Tried most of the 'old school' < lmao stuff, back in the day. Good to red others views experiences on stuff av done or thinking of trying.


----------



## babawawasrk

*opana*

I am trying to get some pain relief. thx 4 tips ,bb steve


----------



## lynziwow

found some great information so far on dosing and combinations, as well as experiences and why i shouldn't get addicted.


----------



## Peeping Tom

I'm interested in few threads on the legal and RC type drugs.  I have also enjoyed reading the threads on the more traditional drugs I'm experienced with....

Tom


----------



## Phoebus

interested in the new RC stuff, after getting bored / disillusioned with what is currently available where I am.


----------



## Matt58

I was researching MDMA because ecstasy has always been something I've wanted to do and heard some bad stories and wanted to have a good first roll.


----------



## perfection5712

*2ce*

been here countless times but for the first time today i had a question i couldn't find an answer too, so i joined :D


----------



## MACstar

Hmmmmmmmmm, I was researching countless websites when I came upon this one. I think it was back in 03' or 04' when I dabbled in the world of legal highs: LSA, Salvia, Amanita, Kratom, All sorts of extracts. I then came upon this site curious about legal opiates and if they existed.......My life hasn't been the same since.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

i was looking up info on dxm when i came across bluelight, i was suprised to see al lthe infomation about dxm and other drugs and the advice you can get from other people


----------



## Rock Junkee

*Trying to find some acid*

*post removed* Bluelight is not here for you to find ways to source drugs. No one is going to help you with that here. Read over the rules before you start posting so freely.

-Laika


----------



## alcy42

yah lsa!


----------



## DeMiZe-420-

would have been speed for me

like most people on meth id presume, like to know what exactly is going on with their body, plus being tweaked also driving the urge to check the internet for answers to your questions about the certain things concerning the drug

and after checking topics/posts on this site for a good year i finally decided to join

i also just want to say that alot of the posters here seem intelligent and somewhat of intellectuals such as myself which i admire greatly


----------



## DoorsofPerception

Yeah I remember the first time I found this site was when I was looking for information on vicodin doseages for new users in like Jan of 2007 or something. Ahh the beggining of the hellish junkie I became. Thank god I had bluelight throughout my using or I'd def be dead by now. It also helped me to educate friends...real  harm reduction in action. God the good ole days when it took 10mg hydrocodone to get so damn high and nod out. Ridiculous how the addiction to opiates progressed so damn fast. By May of 2007 I began shooting oxys and morphine. Then soon to cheaper, better heroin. Man, I love opiates wayy too much.


----------



## J.Sanctuary

I get these amazing headaches called Custer Headaches, although I tell people that I got clusterfucked as there are no words in the english language that I have heard of to describe the shear volume and intensity of the pain experienced during one of these "headaches".

My mate's wife is suffering from severe back/neck pain and her doctor prescribed her Dihydrocodeine 30mg tablets. She asked me if I'd like to try some to see if they made any difference to the headaches. I did, but in normal doses they weren't a lot of cop. What my mate doesn't know is that I'm a complete wreckhead and am always looking for new (and safe, might I add) ways to get high. He knows I like a drink and a smoke but trust me, he doesn't need to know the extent of it. Basically, I've done everything but opiates and now I have some of those. 

Anyway, she gave me 50 tablets and I started to do some research on DHC and stumbled across Bluelight and I have to say, what an absolutely awsome site. It feels like I have found home and a big group of fellow wreckheads who's experiences I really value.

I'm gonna be dabbling with the DHC tonight, probably gonna bomb 4-6 of them with a few drinks, some weed and a lot of serious ass guitar playin'.

Cheers Bluelight!


----------



## mesial

I came to research MDMA.  I heard a bunch of nonsense about holes in your brain and I needed to make sure I wasn't ingesting something super harmful.  Knowledge is power!


----------



## cwimmer205

I have always been intrigued by how medications work, interact, and how administrating them different ways can have such different results. So I believe I was probably checking bioavailabilities for different prescription drugs (my fave  )


----------



## dntcheckthtbxdoc

Im not super new here but came here to get TRUE information not b.s. on Opiods for pain relief ....and there is a good amount of topics here to look over  i give this two thumbs up forsure


----------



## Tex@s

Dxm


----------



## bigstevederry

research chemicals


----------



## theotherside

Bizzzzzzzzzump


----------



## Ski-bum

When I first joined I was interested in MDMA mostly. Since then I've given ket a go, (very intense) cocain again (still not worth the money), and I've smoked a bit of hash. But I'm not a regular user, just occasional MDMA and a few other party drugs. I'd like to try a gram of quality coke on a night out soon.


----------



## Elalgooj

Got piss tested at work due to a pain clinic appointment got sent home with pay untill the results returned. So had 5 days to run across bluelight searching for how long does 3 or 4 hits from a bowl show up in pee? Anyway passed after smoking 5 days before the test. Was on prescribed lorcets and exalgo so ha ha and thanks for the paid time off. Love the info and people like myself on Bluelight. I lost weight 4 years ago after a messy divorce my boss that I hate thought I was on crack so he started this after finding out about my pain clinic visit. Next time I will lie !


----------



## Assassin of Youth

My friend and I were looking up some recipes for Green Dragon - so, cannabis, I guess.


----------



## theotherside

I must try this Green Dragon! Seen many threads about it.


----------



## Swerlz

I honestly can not remember the exact reason, but I'm pretty sure it had to do with Research Chems


----------



## theotherside

^^Me too..........I kept hearing about 5-meo-dmt, and then came on here at the peak of the mephedrone hype/talk. I read about it from a distance for a long time thinking...yeah right. The first RC I tried was Butylone so I was jaded just a little!


----------



## Assassin of Youth

theotherside26 said:


> I must try this Green Dragon! Seen many threads about it.



Do it, but make sure you follow those recipes and do it right. Ours was good, but my friend didn't follow a proper recipe and it could've been a _lot_ better!


----------



## Dazzzle

I came across this site (again after many years) researching the long term effects of MDMA abuse years after you've stopped using.


----------



## waningrhetoric

I've read a million threads on several different types of drugs, but I guess dilaudid was the most recent thing I read about by the time I registered.

Also, hello!


----------



## scarletmoongaze

I came to this site because my boyfriend is a frequent user, and I found great information when writing my final paper for a psychopharmacology class. It was on the use of LSD to treat the terminally ill.


----------



## chemist63

I was doing research on Dilaudid and found it. Great site to date.


----------



## Cerebral

Most of my days as a lurker were spent learning about opiates from other users, specifically prescription opiates such as oxycodone.  I pretty much have all the threads on oxy/hydro potentiation memorized haha

I guess my fascination with potentiation (I should be a rapper.. %)) stems from my inherent greed


----------



## bdl223

*any and all. i found my home with meth.but why has it changed over the last 20 years*

**


New said:


> I actually didn't research a drug when I joined up here...I was playing with links I found on erowid and stumbled upon this site.


any and all. i found my home with meth.but why has it changed over the last 20 years


----------



## bogmancometh

MDMA was first look


----------



## Boulder257

For me it was the prescription stuff.


----------



## n3wt

I stumbled in here looking for info on RC's.


----------



## darkangelz

i was researching the uk/ireland heroin drought when i joined to chat to others about it but it was also the 'h' that 1st brought me here as i have been a 'lurker' for quite some time now but i am very glad i finally joined!!  XXX


----------



## blank blank

Hi,
I found this site about 2 years ago looking for information to potentate hydrocodone and check out people's experience before mixing things. It's helped me not accidentally hurt myself and make my experience more enjoyable


----------



## bec.x

I was looking for research chemicals experiences, the DOx kind.


----------



## Gottaflash

First post for a newbie here. From Asutralia NSW. 

 I was actually looking up stuff about drug trips in general, coz my mate (who's been doing weed for a few years now) started getting freaked out by some of his trips when we smoked together. But because all this came about due to my recent "practical research" with weed i chucked down cannabis


----------



## beau99

I was a semi-experienced user of DXM and diph looking for more info on both.

I've quit the diph since then... for my own good.


----------



## SIG2022

I was researching MDMA when I came across this site


----------



## ahkeed

i try to research everything i do, and my research kept leading me here, so i stayed.


----------



## charlotte1986

My name is charlotte and i'm sorry i'm not sure where to post my question. My daughter 18 years had a massive and real" visual hallucination where she thouhght she witnessed a murder taking place. she was terryified and jumped out of a bedroom window to escape as she felt in immediate and life-threatening danger. she was conscious and coherent and tried to raise the alarm she dialled 999 and asked for police and an ambulance.  she was running scared for about half a mile despite having broken her toes in the fall. she was tackled by police and paramedics and was restrained. she reports remembering fully the whole incident but did not believe the police/ambos were "genuine".  She is now facing common assault charges.  Does anyone know of any substance that could be related to this?  My daughter has used ketamine and amphetamines in the past but has not used for over 9 months. She was not drinking at the time and based on her account she says she knows what tripping is and what happened ,how terrified she became, how real it seemed was in her words, "nothing like tripping" any ideas gratefully recived, many thanks


----------



## GwackyG

Hello All. I joined this forum after researching rc's (specifically MDPV). this forum has the most informed people and best information I could find. What a valuable resource.


----------



## 3rd_I_blind

*Heavy* research of phenethylamines and tryptamines mostly, but fond of RC's in general.


----------



## imaimabadbitch

charlotte1986 said:


> My name is charlotte and i'm sorry i'm not sure where to post my question. My daughter 18 years had a massive and real" visual hallucination where she thouhght she witnessed a murder taking place. she was terryified and jumped out of a bedroom window to escape as she felt in immediate and life-threatening danger. she was conscious and coherent and tried to raise the alarm she dialled 999 and asked for police and an ambulance.  she was running scared for about half a mile despite having broken her toes in the fall. she was tackled by police and paramedics and was restrained. she reports remembering fully the whole incident but did not believe the police/ambos were "genuine".  She is now facing common assault charges.  Does anyone know of any substance that could be related to this?  My daughter has used ketamine and amphetamines in the past but has not used for over 9 months. She was not drinking at the time and based on her account she says she knows what tripping is and what happened ,how terrified she became, how real it seemed was in her words, "nothing like tripping" any ideas gratefully recived, many thanks



how do you know she hasnt used in 9 months? i mean im not sure but it sounds to me like she could have been on pcp or if she was on speed,depending on how long shed been up,maybe psychosis from that.maybe she hit a joint that had been dipped,that stuff is very strong,esp if she didnt realize it had been dipped...
if you are certain she hasnt done any drugs then she might need a psychological examination..


----------



## scooby79

Justing starting out on this site, researching RC's.

It's something new for me, unfortunately/fortunately researched just about everything else I could think of / find lol. 

Of the ones SWIM has researched when joining 25c-nbome has been the best one so far.


----------



## SiliconValleyGuy

*had to pick multiple chems that led me to here*

I guess I'm going through a mid-life-crisis and finally feal "old enough" to try recreational chemicals... i never tried recreational chemicals in college, only drank after I turned-21, still have never smoked a cigarette... i found this site (and erowid) kept comming up while trying to google/find other people reports/experiences using (in no particularal order) kratom, cocaine, heroin, meth, mdma and prescription drugs.  

i hope to get enough knowledge to fully-comprehend the risks/rewards of of any chemical i try.  my goal is to try at least one chemical by the time i turn-40 later this year.


----------



## scooby79

Research is always best. Always better to know what you're getting yourself into. 

On a personal note, my goal is to try every chemical by the time I turn 40 lol. There are days I wonder what life would have been like if I never discovered the wonderful world of narcotics. Those days come by a lot less often nowadays.


----------



## GAYcodeineBOY

*Opie fan . . .*

According to my research, sometimes the simple codeine bomb is just what the doctor ordered.  Anyone else agree?


----------



## Pepito

This is my first post too. I was looking up (mostly) opiates/opioids, I get a bunch of pills every month for pain, and seems to be working alright, but it never seems to be enough, as bio availability of these drugs is really low orally. Also, just wondering why heroin is an option and there's no option for other opiates, like morphine & various pills (I ended up just checking "other")...but maybe something like a general "Opiates" category would work. So anyway, thanks for the info. I've already found out lots of stuff I didn't already know.

Ah, well never mind, I just saw the category for "prescription drugs" so I guess that would fall under what I was looking for...my bad.


----------



## Oxykiss

i was deffinatly and have been researching MDMA and Painkillers for a while on this site for about two years.. i finally decided to Join up and maybe bring some knowledge to the table, if i have any that is lol


----------



## SpaceCadetHayden

Methoxetamine and 6-APB recently although I've been reading here for several years.


----------



## harbir1234

hey guys my names jon im a 40 year old bloke from west london ive been using herion for 20 years on and off ,,,more on than off but my main interest is getting of by myself at home ive done detox 5 twice im 6grand worst of and still at it.  but not for much longer im thinking no let me say im gonna stop tomorow.  Ive been using about a gram and half about a 16th for some time ive got some naltrexzone from detox 5 and im gonna take one of the nasty pills to get straight ive read the other notes already listed but my experience of going threw the wds using the pill is a positive experience.  Cant be waiting 3 days to get clean if u can do it in 12 to 18hours its intensece and not for the light haeated but the end results are a boost. gonna wait till i wake up in the morning which will make it 15hours since i had a boot so i should be init by then if anyone is interested i will keep a small diary to tell all about the hiurly shit im gonna go threw


----------



## Iota

When I joined I was mostly just looking at psychedelic drugs and methoxetamine, though quite liking drugs like 6-apb and methylone.  GBL and MDMA are others I was reading up on out of general interest. I've had mixed experiences with GBL, and MDMA being something I would like to one day try.


----------



## Super Z

I actually dont remember if it was research chemicals or Heroin. I know that I stumbled upon the site during both searches but cant remember exactly which immediately preceded my registration


----------



## Super Z

Best of luck to you friend. WD sucks but there are consequences for being naughty. I have gone through it twice on my own and once through a detox/treatment program and found like you that if I am going to slip up down the line anyway I dont want to sink thousands into it everytime I stop. Again best of luck and hope your sick isnt too bad


----------



## SpinOutOfControl

Psychedelics.


----------



## ganjaholic86

Candy flipping!


----------



## RubberSoul-91

hey wahts up im kinda new here i was researching rc's just looking around the internet then got stuck here cause theres a lot of shit to learn and most people on here arnt fucking retarded so i decited to join. im glad i did


----------



## dreworthedrew

Ya i got this site from erowid i think. i was looking up E highs.


----------



## SmokeaJoint

I joined the site looking for any credible information on bupropoin acting as an a potentatior of MDPV. 

Oddly enough, I had to provide that info myself. Oh well, it didn't kill me so thats good!


----------



## Imphishy

I believe I was researching opiates, specifically percs and vikes, when I first came across the site. I was starting to take a lot and wanted to know what the safe levels of APAP were. 

That was years ago and I have since moved to roxys and OCs so I don't have to worry about that silly APAP.


----------



## rée

I just joined looking for OTC speed. I was led to Propylhexedrine via Benzedrex Inhaler at my local Walgreens.

I feel so fucked up. I can't believe some people don't react to this. Ugh. I just wanted to get some sewing done!


----------



## Bosanka1977

I am on 90mg of oxycodone and will be going cold turkey after 4 years. I have Valium 5mg tablets (unlimited supply) and Caffetin (10mg codeine). I also have Ultram/Tramadol but I try and stay away from that crap. How can I use the meds I have to try and combat severe withdrawals?


----------



## stockholm

pretty sure i was looking for something on dmt


----------



## waynecup.jpg

dat sweet sweet drank


----------



## DeToXify

Ecstasy seems to be a clear winner in this Poll.
I was researching Ecstasy trips etc.
Friend told me about this site along with Pillreports.com so I joined both.


----------



## shishigami

I was looking for some info on K and knew it would be useful when I had questions about research chemicals (specifically 4-AcO-DMT and 2C-I).


----------



## masspain

Just needed some advance info on Heroin when I first joined


----------



## DeToXify

That's What's up. Just Doing Hella MDMA Research. The Descriptions People can give are just Mind Blowing. Easily Imaginative by the Reader.


----------



## lostlimb

Whats up bluelight world.. I have been researching a little bit of everything on here for over a year now and decided to join.. this board has been a go to spot for anything pertaining to my love affair with opiates of all shapes and sizes


----------



## docleary

i was looking for a 2c-e vendor and a google search led me here; i had heard of this board previously on grasscity after the discussion of drugs (minus cannabis/alcohol) were banned.

i recently received a temporary ban from the City and figured i could use this board to fill that void.

still no closer to a legit 2c-e vendor though....


----------



## DeToXify

This Site is not to be used to sell or Buy Drugs of any sort.. Just incase you didn't know that.


----------



## docleary

DeToXify said:


> This Site is not to be used to sell or Buy Drugs of any sort.. Just incase you didn't know that.



no shit... 8)

 i _did_ read the rules when i joined.


----------



## amapola

^Yet you didn't think that the mods would assume by mentioning how you were looking for a vendor in your post you were hoping one would contact you? 8)


----------



## Ph0r.W3-R-m4ny

^ya n IF that ever happened, (you were contacted) you proooobably are gonna get robbed anyway 

Didn't vote, where's the mescaline?


----------



## docleary

amapola said:


> ^Yet you didn't think that the mods would assume by mentioning how you were looking for a vendor in your post you were hoping one would contact you? 8)



didn't know there were rules against being honest in what we post.

i didn't say i joined _because_ i was looking for a vendor. i was looking for a vendor and found this site while browsing google search results. i guess i gotta word my shit perfectly to avoid bullshit like this.

gotta love the community you've got here 8)

edit - did i, or did i not, answer the question posed in the thread title?


----------



## amapola

Don't you just hate the eye rolling smiley 8)

Obviously there aren't rules against being honest, there are just rules about what subjects you aren't allowed to talk about whether your telling the truth or not.  One of them is vendors.  You could have just as easily not mentioned the fact that you had been looking for a vendor and still not found one.  It's really not that hard to word it properly.  Just leave it out.



> edit - did i, or did i not, answer the question posed in the thread title?


What does that have to do with the vendor?  The question could have been "what's your favourite drug" and you could have said the exact same thing and still answered the question.


----------



## docleary

i love the fuck outta that smiley. 

keep splittin' hairs boss, you're pretty good at it.

i didn't ask for a vendor, nor did i say i was using this site for my search.

good day, sir.


----------



## amapola

Good day.

p.s.
Welcome to Bluelight!


----------



## theotherside

I love this one the most  8) Makes me look like I'm being sarcastic and intelligent at the same time. I also enjoy  as it says that yes I can be a cheesedick but I can also be nice. Win win really


----------



## Ph0r.W3-R-m4ny

this one is trying really hard to take an opiate comedown poo


----------



## theotherside

^^Had one of those faces about six hours ago....made sure not to dose after ten pm hoping for an easy escape the next morning....but nooooo!


----------



## MisterPuppy

i was googling good surfaces to snort lines of coke off of, and stumbled across this wondrous website!


----------



## amapola

> i was googling good surfaces to snort lines of coke off of, and stumbled across this wondrous website!


Here's a welcome present to save your lungs and increase the powder to surface contact when snorting....or should I say blowing.
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=554710


----------



## biggles

*opium seed tea/extracts*

Hell all, 

This will be my first post here on BL, so just want to say hello first!  I am glad to have found the site.

The topic that has brought me here, though, is making an extract of some sort from some opium poppy seeds.  If anyone has any threads or any knowledge like that feel free to pm me or something.  Thanks!

Looking forward to meeting some folks and learning!


----------



## andrikos1977

i was searching for some answers about subutex and suboxone and i found them here.


----------



## MisterPuppy

amapola said:


> Here's a welcome present to save your lungs and increase the powder to surface contact when snorting....or should I say blowing.
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=554710



Why thank you kind sir!


----------



## FrankFreakinDux

Opiates/opioids
Various RCs


----------



## hayling

i wasnt really researching anything in particular, just wasting time cause im bored shitless and there is no chance of sleeping  anytime soon.... thought id stop lurking and start posting.


----------



## AmandaMaeKC

I was high when i found the site...Lol


----------



## zril

Fr Malaysia Asia   its about Meth


----------



## Dubby

I was looking for information on opiates and amphetamines and better/safer IV methods i was geeked up and spent about six hours straight reading the great info on this site. So glad i found Blulight!


----------



## theotherside

^^Make sure and create an intro thread as it is a great way to get started. Gets your name "out there".


----------



## AbleAndWilling

I am just walking a way from some legal trouble, Canada has the best fucking lenience(well for me anyway).

I lived with my parents, and had a PO box. Through actions other than my own my house was searched, luckily I was tipped off so I had a duffle bag ready for the cheeky bastards, unfortunately my apathy and cannabis consumption allowed the bag to remain stationary for the better part of 2 days. When they did search it they were surprised as hell.

700X10mg roche V's, .75 gram alprazolam pharm-grade powder, 14g MDMA, 50 hits WoW/needlepoint, 70 sticks of gum dosed with 2cb@16mg, 60g psilocybe's, 60g atla#7 truffles, 26g cannabis, 20X30mg roxicodone, 250 mg DMT, 50 mg DOM, scale-0.0001, and numerous profiles of paraphernalia.

Luckily with a $3000 lawyer, and 6 months after the arrest, all my charges were stayed. They didn't charge me with all possible charges either, they only applied the schedule 3 chemicals to my prosecution so I was pretty sure the whole time I wouldn't see no time. Its funny though, they left 10 grams of 2ce and a 50ml bottle with 3.5g mdma@70mg/ml sitting at my house on my desk.

Plus their stupid sniffer dog chewed up my fleshlight!!! 

I research before I seek, and only seek when I believe.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

any thoughts about adding *opiates* as opposed to just having heroin as a choice. it wasn't listed so i checked other. it wasn't the only thing i was researching,but at the time i was addicted to opiates & I was looking into all kinds of opiates as alternatives to the ones I was familiar with and at the time,heroin was not an interest. just a thought.

great poll!!!


----------



## InstantNoodles

I was researching OTC drugs and lernt about CWE


----------



## Javida

*Knowledge*

I am a 37 year old female, mom of 3. I live in the Southeast US. I was researching MDPV after hearing about it on Dr. Oz. I found this site with it's wealth of information and think it's one that all parents should be on to gain real knowledge!!



Javida


----------



## lozgod

I was looking for an wasy way out of opiate addiction so I picked heroin but it was opiates/opiods in general.


----------



## AshleyRiot

I'm researching oxys. The lack of SWIMers on this site appeals to me.


----------



## aerope

met ...short study


----------



## TearItDown

Mdma


----------



## dxr

Meph + gbl - what a nice state of mind to join bluelight


----------



## Chatative

I was researching Meph - didn't want to dive into it without knowing a bit first. Opened me to using wide range of other nice chems reasonably sensibly  too


----------



## steve327

i am new here also.  i would like to learn about pain issues and pain drugs


----------



## Cwest

research chemicals and barbituates


----------



## stroggs

searched for infos about 2-ce


----------



## SicilianNate

Focalin, Yerba Mate, Other stims for ADD


----------



## xanbarbaby

hello all! i first stumbled upon this site after doing some research on benzodiazipines.mainly alprozolam(xanax)and clonazepam.also i saw it while researching the drug opana beings im a chronic pain patient.im from the southern part of the us and any tips or hints would greatly be appreciated beings this is my first time on the website. thx guys!!


----------



## GdaddyP

medicinal marijuana and synthetic cannabinoids used for cancer patients


----------



## foolsgold

ivory wave ultra and a replacement for it as it had just been banned


----------



## Use2Be

came across the site when searching for info on the safe way to IV heroin.  found the getting off right guide.  After checking out the rest of the site I decided against it.


----------



## NINDY

Researching the effects if Ice. I had got to the infamous middle age, literally never having tried drugs. The highest I have ever been was from a cigar (no I am actuialy not kidding). Long story short, I was always quite proud I had never even really thought about trying drugs (I like to be in control too much - too many secrets I think) until a close relative (cousin) battled with poly addiction. Spent many yeaers being the only person he could talk to, then after being clean for almost two years, one relapse and...
Recently, I got involved with a younger partner who does drugs sometimes; talked to a mate of mine who uses ice occasionally and was worried I would use with someone "irresponsible". He injected me with Ice (I couldn't even look at a needle until then - now I am fascinated by it) and finally truly understood why people get addicted so easily. Used Ice 3 times in 4 weeks or so, wanted to get info and boith the dangers and pleasures of Ice, found this site and have been blown away by the information, the knowing warnings and even the details of the effects, DUI, etc (I was wondering where this drug sex was when my cock kept disppearing; Adam had done a good job of warning me what to expect but he forgot about that!)
Seriously thinking about using irregularly (currently planning 2-3 day bender on long weekend in June) but with my heart thumping and learning how I could cause another rush with my mind, decided it was becoming dangerous and I needed more information....Especially as I am on blood thinning medication.
Also tried Acid but, while I loved it, not too sure about the loss of control...

Like others, looking forward to learning even if I do decide to stop permanently...Unlikely at this stage to be honest, blown away and scared by how much I loved it....Can't believe I even finding the needle going into my arm hot...
CYA


----------



## NINDY

I guess I'm going through a mid-life-crisis and finally feal "old enough" to try recreational chemicals... i never tried recreational chemicals in college, only drank after I turned-21, still have never smoked a cigarette... i found this site (and erowid) kept comming up while trying to google/find other people reports/experiences using (in no particularal order) kratom, cocaine, heroin, meth, mdma and prescription drugs.  

i hope to get enough knowledge to fully-comprehend the risks/rewards of of any chemical i try.  my goal is to try at least one chemical by the time i turn-40 later this year.[/QUOTE]


Hey you're my twin!


----------



## Pancratium

I am constantly searching for info. on various psychoactives and this site just kept on popping up, I finally decided to join up a few days ago after a couple years of using bl just for reference


----------



## conscious11

psilocybin mushrooms


----------



## gnowonder

am suprised prescription drugs are scoring such a big hit here. i wouldnt have expected to see that. cant be a bad thing. the more folk know, the safer they can be i suppose.


----------



## gnowonder

Cwest said:


> Acacia angustissima
> 2.	 	Acacia aroma
> 3.	 	Acacia berlandieri
> 4.	 	Acacia maidenii
> 5.	        Acacia obtusifolia
> 6.	 	Acacia podalyriifolia
> 7.	 	Acacia schaffneri
> 8.	 	Acmella oleracea
> 9.	 	Acorus calamus
> 10.	 	Alchornea floribunda
> 11.	 	Albizia julibrissin
> 12.	 	Alpinia galangal
> 13.	 	Ariocarpus fissuratus
> 14.	 	Ariocarpus retusus
> 15.	 	Amanita gemmata
> 16.	 	Amanita muscaria
> 17.	 	Amanita pantherina
> 18.	 	Anadenanthera peregrina
> 19.	 	Anadenanthera colubrina
> 20.	 	Areca catechu
> 21.	 	Argemone Mexicana
> 22.	 	Argyreia nervosa
> 23.	 	Ariocarpus retusus
> 24.	 	Artemisia absinthium
> 25.	 	Artimisia vulgaris
> 26.	 	Arundo donax
> 27.	 	Astrophytum myriostigma
> 28.	 	Atropa belladonna
> 29.	 	Bacop monnieri
> 30.	 	Banisteriopsis caapi
> 31.	 	Banisteriopsis rusbyana
> 32.	 	Blumea balsamifer
> 33.	 	Boletus manicus
> 34.	 	Boophone disticha
> 35.	 	Boophone haemanthoides
> 36.	 	Brugmansia versicolor
> 37.	 	Brunfelsia chiricaspi
> 38.	 	Brunfelsia grandiflora
> 39.	 	Brunfeksia latifolia
> 40.	 	Brunfelsia uniflora
> 41.	 	Calea zacatechichi
> 42.	 	Calia secundiflora
> 43.	 	Calliandra anomala
> 44.	 	Camellia sinensis
> 45.	 	Canarium indicum
> 46.	 	Canarium luzonicum
> 47.	 	Canavalia rosea
> 48.	 	Canavalia maritima
> 49.	 	Cannabis indica
> 50.	 	Cannabis ruderalis
> 51.	 	Cannabis sativa
> 52.	 	Catha edulis
> 53.	 	Catharanthus roseus
> 54.	 	Centella asiatica
> 55.	 	Cestrum laevigatum
> 56.	 	Cimicifuga racemosa
> 57.	 	Citrus aurantium
> 58.	 	Claviceps purpurea
> 59.	 	Coffea arabica
> 60.	 	Coffea canephora
> 61.	 	Coffea excels
> 62.	 	Cola nitida
> 63.	 	Coleus Blumei
> 64.	 	Coriaria thymifolia
> 65.	 	Corydalis cava
> 66.	 	Corydalis solida
> 67.	 	Coryphantha macromeris
> 68.	 	Cymbopogon densiflorus
> 69.	 	Cypripedium calceolus
> 70.	 	Cypripedium pubescens
> 71.	 	Cytisus scoparius
> 72.	 	Daemonorops draco
> 73.	 	Datura ceratocaula
> 74.	 	Datura Inoxia
> 75.	 	Datura stramonium
> 76.	 	Datura wrightii
> 77.	 	Desfontainia hookeri
> 78.	 	Desfontainia spinosa
> 79.	 	Desmanthus illinoensis
> 80.	 	Desmodium millefolium
> 81.	 	Dioscorea dregeana
> 82.	 	Diplopterys cabrerana
> 83.	 	Duboisia hopwoodii
> 84.	 	Echinops echinatus
> 85.	 	Entada rheedii
> 86.	 	Ephedra californica
> 87.	 	Ephedra distachya
> 88.	 	Ephedra nevadensis
> 89.	 	Ephedra sinica
> 90.	 	Epithelantha Macromeris
> 91.	 	Erythrina flabelliformis
> 92.	 	Erythrina mulungu
> 93.	 	Erythroxylum catuaba
> 94.	 	Erythroxylum coca
> 95.	 	Erythroxylum novagranatense
> 96.	 	Eschscholzia californica
> 97.Fittonia albivenis
> 98. Foeniculum vulgare
> 99. Galanthus woronowii
> 100.	Galbulimima belgraveana
> 101.	Genista canariensis
> 102.	Genista juncea
> 103.	Glaucium flavum
> 104.	Gomortega keule
> 105.	Gymnopilus aerruginosus
> 106.	Gymnopilus junonius
> 107.	Gymnopilus purpuratus
> 108.	Haemadictyon amazonicum
> 109.	Heimia montana
> 110.	Heimia myrtifolia
> 111.	Heimia salicifolia
> 112.	Helichrysum foetidum
> 113.	Humulus japonicus
> 114.	Humulus lupulus
> 115.	Hydrangea paniculata
> 116.	Hyoscyamus niger
> 117.	Ilex guayusa
> 118.	Ilex paraguariensis
> 119.	Ilex vomitoria
> 120.	Inocybe aeruginascens
> 121.	Inocybe coelestium
> 122.	Iochroma fuchsioides
> 123.	Ipomoea tricolor
> 124.	Ipomoea violacea
> 125.	Isotoma longiflora
> 126.	Jatropha Grossidentata
> 127.	Juniperus macropoda
> 128.	Justicia pectoralis
> 129.	Kaempferia galanga
> 130.	Lactuca virosa
> 131.	Lagochilus inebrians
> 132.	Latua pubiflora
> 133.	Lavandula angustifolia
> 134.	Laurelia novae zelandiae
> 135.	Leonurus leonurus
> 136.	Leonotis nepetifolia
> 137.	Leonotis sibiricus
> 138.	Ligusticum porteri
> 139.	Lobelia inflata
> 140.	Lobelia tupa
> 141.	Lochroma fuchsioides
> 142.	Lophophora diffusa
> 143.	Lophophora williamsii
> 144.	Lycoperdon mixtecorum
> 145.	Lycopodium Gnidiodes
> 146.	Macropiper excelsum
> 147.	Magnolia virginiana
> 148.	Mandragora officinarum
> 149.	mansoa alicia
> 150.	Maquira sclerophylla
> 151.	Matricaria recutita
> 152.	Melissa officinalis
> 153.	Merremia tuberosa
> 154.	Mesembryanthemum expansum
> 155.	Methysticodendron amesianum
> 156.	Mimosa hostilis
> 157.	Mimosa somnians
> 158.	Mimosa tenuiflora
> 159.	Mitragyna speciosa
> 160.	Monotropa uniflora
> 161.	Mucuna pruriens
> 162.	Myristica fragrans
> 163.	Nelumbo nucifera
> 164.	Nepeta cataria
> 165.	Nicotiana glauca
> 166.	Nicotiana rustica
> 167.	Nicotiana tabacum
> 168.	Nootka Lupine
> 169.	Nymphaea alba
> 170.	Nymphaea ampla
> 171.	Nymphaea caerulea
> 172.	Nymphaea lotus
> 173.	Ocimum tenuiflorum
> 174.	Olmedioperebea sclerophylla
> 175.	Oncidium ceboletta
> 176.	Opuntia basilaris
> 177.	Opuntia exaltata
> 178.	Opuntia oricola
> 179.	Paganum harmala
> 180.	Panaeolus cinctulus
> 181.	Panaeolus tropicalis
> 182.	Pancreatium trianthum
> 183.	Papaver somniferum
> 184.	Passiflora incarnata
> 185.	Pastinaca sativa
> 186.	Paullinia cupana
> 187.	Pausinystalia yohimbe
> 188.	Pedicularis densiflora
> 189.	Pedicularis groenlandica
> 190.	Pedicularis racemosa
> 191.	Peganum harmala
> 192.	Pelargonium graveolens
> 193.	Pernettya furens
> 194.	Pernettya parvifolia
> 195.	Petunia violacea
> 196.	Phalaris aquatica
> 197.	Phalaris arundinacea
> 198.	Phalaris brachystachys
> 199.	Phragmites australis
> 200.	Physalis subglabrata
> 201.	Picralima nitida
> 202.	Piliostigma thonningii
> 203.	Piper betle
> 204.	Piper Methysticum
> 205.	Plumeria alba
> 206.	Pluteus salicinus
> 207.	Polygala sibirica
> 208.	Psilocybe aztecorum
> 209.	Psilocybe azurescens
> 210.	Psilocybe cubensis
> 211.	Psilocybe cyanescens
> 212.	Psoralea corylifolia
> 213.	Psychotria viridis
> 214.	Psychotria carthagenensis
> 215.	Rauwolfia serpentina
> 216.	Rhodiola rosea
> 217.	Rhynchosia phaseoloides
> 218.	Rivea corymbosa
> 219.	Salvia divinorum
> 220.	Saphora secundiflora
> 221.	Sassafras albidum
> 222.	Sceletium tortuosum
> 223.	Scirpus atrovirens
> 224.	Scutellaria lateriflora
> 225.	Scutellaria nana
> 226.	Sida acuta
> 227.	Sida cordifolia
> 228.	Silene capensis
> 229.	Solanum nigrum
> 230.	Sophora Secundiflora
> 231.	Stephania intermedia
> 232.	Stephania rotunda
> 233.	Syzygium aromaticum
> 234.	Tabernaemontana divaricata
> 235.	Tabernanthe iboga
> 236.	Tagetes lucida
> 237.	Tanaecium nocturnum
> 238.	Tetrapterys methystica
> 239.	Theobroma cacao
> 240.	Trichilia prieuriana
> 241.	Trichilia tocacheana
> 242.	Trichocereus bridgesii
> 243.	Trichocereus pachanoi
> 244.	Trichocereus peruvianus
> 245.	Trichocereus scopulicola
> 246.	Turnera diffusa
> 247.	Uncaria tomentosa
> 248.	Valeriana officinalis
> 249.	Verbascum blattaria
> 250.	Verbena hastata
> 251.	Verbena officinalis
> 252.	Vinca minor
> 253.	Virola calophylla
> 254.	Virola elongata
> 255.	Virola rufula
> 256.	Virola sebifera
> 257.	Virola theiodora
> 258.	Voacanga africana
> 259.	Voacanga bracteata
> 260.	Weraroa novae-zelandiae
> 261.	Withania somnifera
> 262.	Zornia latifolia



GOOD GOSH! now THAT is impressive!!!
how far have you got in this project? what is its aims? is it personal, for university studies? both? if for a webpage, do you have a link? fascinating. congrats on having a lot of patience and gumbo jumbo!


----------



## SinisterMuffin

While today I was looking at information on MDMA specifically, I was also looking for possible "legal high" alternatives, as well as more information on anti-depressants (so prescription drugs) in comparison.  However, I've also been on previously - though I only joined today - to research LSD, mushrooms, and research chemicals, so I marked those as well.  I hope that's okay!


----------



## Arc413

nitrous oxide

i'd been hitting them a bit, then one really big sesh left me with a loss of feeling in most of my body.
freaking out, i hit the nets to try and suss out what happened, and that led me here, where i recieved answers to my questions and a motherlode of information!

thanks BL!


----------



## zapeddo

Researching Benzo/benzo derivites and pain killers not personally interested in purely recreational drugs but still find the info intersting.


----------



## Bricheta_albastra

Psychedelics mostly although I'm interested in other stuff as well. The non drug subforums made me join instead of lurk I think.


----------



## xthxdistortion

Well since I just joined today this is fresh in my mind. I'm definitely here to try and learn more about legal highs since I have absolutely no experience with those. Additionally, I have a strong interest in psychedelic drugs.


----------



## coelophysis

xthxdistortion said:


> Well since I just joined today this is fresh in my mind. I'm definitely here to try and learn more about legal highs since I have absolutely no experience with those. Additionally, I have a strong interest in psychedelic drugs.



The leap from pot to more mind expanding substances can be an amazing thing. But you have to be safe when trying a new chemical for the first time. Always do an allergy test of an inactive amount to make sure there's nothing dodgy about the product.( say 1/100 of an actual doses amount) People not doing this has unfortunately resulted in deaths in the past.
Research in and out about a chemical before you consume it.


----------



## xthxdistortion

^ Yeah I'm definitely researching a lot before I try anything to avoid such circumstances.


----------



## stevemgr

i found the results quite surprising.. dint think PD would be in the lead


----------



## junkymandan

r/c chems are new to me and salts are now banned in my state but like to learn!


----------



## Glen Sykes

kalzo said:


> I came here making sure my doc  didnt want to kill me by putting me on suboxone xanax and adderral all at once...:/


HOLY CRAP
That sounds like an unstoppable thrill ride of crippling depression! Did you actually end up on those all at the same time?!


----------



## Glen Sykes

I've been researching RCs to find practical applications in day-to-day life, particularly stimulants.


----------



## ColtDan

Mephedrone back in 09


----------



## badfish45

Heroin. It be the devil's drug.


----------



## Ecstuhcy

Definately joined this sight cuz of my first strong psychedelic DXM, got me researching LSD and Shrooms. I just want to explore the beauty of the mind.


----------



## humblegro

I was studying 4mmc when I joined.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Buprenorphine!


----------



## stinson512

What happened to "MDMA" these days?! Everything is trash!


----------



## GimmeThat

I have just joined and I have used the site in the past for things like cannabis and other drug documentaries after finding it through google one day.
This time, when I decided to join, was due to some user on CG torrent site asking me about a comment I made about Tramadol and asked me if I was a Bluelighter.
I joined the next day!


----------



## METHlord Docent

Its hard to say which drug. Drugs fascinated me all my lifetime bud research... Methamphetamine and his new preparation


----------



## MplsMama

I just joined, and I am researching "H" and I would also like to learn more about poppy seed or pod tea, but it sounds like a lot of work and hassle. lol  I am interested in all areas of pain management, too.


----------



## Vhktdjab

Surprised to see coke at 11%...


----------



## hyperreal

Can't pick up anything from the list. I know about bluelight from another drugs forum. I will pick "Other".


----------



## hellomynameiscloud

LSD. I need my soul medicine.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

MDMA. I was your typical raver back in the day.


PLUR


----------



## tcup

Benzos


----------



## Emily29707

Heroin.  I googled "injecting heroin" and Bluelight was one of the responses.


----------



## Rattles

Heroin, though I pretty much jumped on a slide through them all starting with cannabis 23 years ago; liked the banter and level on awareness on the forums. Also I have some (limited) professional knowledge.


----------



## ThyEffect

stumbled upon this site trying to find something to do with all my goddam stalk


----------



## maggie_mayhem

I was trying to remember how I got completely wasted off poppy seed tea a few years ago, but couldn't remember specifics. So, went to Google, then came here (like usual). Then I still didn't do it right...lol. And I haven't done heroin in months (& before THAT, years), so tolerance should've been low. Aaarrrgghhh.


----------



## maggie_mayhem

Basically, it is weak as hell.

The next day (today): it actually WASN'T weak... It just took hours to kick in. I had the nods all night, which caused my boyfriend & I to fight cuz he thought I was using H again.


----------



## Pagey

Was researching heroin at the time


----------



## manicmama

Speed as in amphetamines NOT meth and possible interactions with other drugs.


----------



## Bekka

DMT and LSD. I have a special interest in hallucinogens.


----------



## ChemicalFeelings

Tramadol,gabapentin, and concerta.


----------



## Blake7

Heroin


----------



## Heart

Came across it looking for info on MDMA and psychs.


----------



## FinalllyFound

Bupe and methadone...long story short I ended up methadone, but got on bupe first but of just didn't work for me like it did 5 or so years ago...so back to methadone I went(again) 2 tours of duty on both...on my 8th day of mmt...i was on subutex for around 2 weeks but ended up in a nose-dive, worse than I was before I started the subs...


----------



## Strange purple

I recently joined and i was researching methoxetamine, a very interesting compound.


----------



## spork

^interesting indeed :D


----------



## Wsolstice95

Hello all. I've been reading posts on this site for a few months and think I may be able to offer some help or encouragement to those who need it, add solid info to certain discussions, and share my experiences while hearing about others'. I'm from the east coast, in my mid 30's and am excited to finally be a member. Talk to you soon!!!


----------



## kdout

I'm new here and I was researching heroin and methoxetamine at the time. I love ketamine and am really looking forward to trying mxe


----------



## blackmamba411

New here, been following quercetin's posts about meth. Freakin love it. So I am currently self testing Meth, phen, NAC. I may post a thread speaking to my recovery. oh yeah, that's right, recovery time.... again fuck.


----------



## DeepMedi

No phencyclidine?


----------



## jeaniebean

*Saved by Bluelight!*

I was trying to figure out what was going on with my husbands arm .  We had just both shot some Heroin , same stuff, and amount. Immediatly after injecting my husband held his arm up and said " what the fuck" i looked at it, it was swollen!, and i mean huge from inj. site to hands and fingers. He also complained of numbness and tingling . I grabbed the laptop typed in ( instant swelling after injecting heroin ) one of the search options sounded informative, so i clicked on it and it put me on this forum. thanks to Bluelight we found out what had happened, and it kept us from being completly freaked and running to the nearest hospital . He apparently injected into an artery, which we didn't even know was dangerous ( we have both been recreational users for five or so years) and neither of us has had this happen before, it was pretty wicked and from what i've seen with my own eyes, and read in here i hope i never have the pleasure of finding out just how painfully dangerous it can be!!!!!! so thanks everyone for posting and i'm now a member so that i can learn more, and maybe help someone else out with my trial and error drug use education lol.


----------



## MissNervosa

Every time I googled drug info,BL was the site that always had the best answers,so when I started researching ketamine as a treatment for depression I decided to join.

I'm still pretty new,but I've learnt tonnes about all sorts of drugs already


----------



## whynaught

came hear because the site covered mephedrone in 2009 very well


----------



## shimazu

I first encountered this site a while ago when I was looking up info about LSD but I didnt actually join until I was reading the heroin thread and felt the need to say something


----------



## honeypie3x3

the very firsst time i found this site was in 2000, maybe 2001.  i was researching for a good friend who was strung out on IV dilaudid
there was a really helpful guy whose handle was "liveforthewarmth"  he gave us so much info ...
a few years after that i tried to find the site again and everytime i googled it I got a bunch of links to rehabs ...that was in 05-06
i guess i just didn't look in the right place.

found you easily this time.  if anyone knows live for the warmth dude i'd like to say "HEY MAN YOU SAVED MY FRIENDS LIFE"

anyway 
Im here now for opiate addiction , mostly pills but have been snorting H for 2 months ...about a bag a day...can't afford any more than that.  hell i can't afford that much.  trying plugging today.  I do not IV.  I know myself and I know I would quickly lose everything...husband, home, job....i just cant do that.  i guess one of the reasons i am here is to help me to keep my habit as it is, or to drop down.  i need help and support to NOT have a weak moment and IV.
I am a chronic pain patient...and the pain in my back/hip and legs is unbearable at times.  
prior to the pain(car wreck, lyme disease)  i enjoyed a benzo for a high.
these days nothing makes me high...not that i am aware of.  I am not chasing a high.  i am chasing a few hours without pain, and as far as the high...sure i like the  energy i get when drugs kick in.... i get a lot done in those minutes or hours .
i appreciate you all being here

honeypie


----------



## telltaleheart

I was doing some research on the subjective effects of MDMA when I came across this forum. I am also very interested in any discussion regarding therapeutic uses of MDMA, particularly for PTSD and relationship counseling.


----------



## callmedebreeze

Hi, glad to be here amongst such an intelligent  diverse group. My research has truly covered nearly every category of psychoactive substances. That covers39 years. I am currently most interested primarily interested in the newer stimulus analogues A-PVP ETC...
The didsassociatives  ( any and all)
And psychedelics that are of the phenylalanine type.
I wont ramble further except to mention I have ADD severly
IF I screw up I promise it is unintended and not out of disrespect nor lack of effort 
Thanks ..
callmedebreeze


----------



## pimmp69

I was researching Camden nj! So Dope lol. But I was researching the quality an avalbilty in nj an I've now found that Camden is great but philly is were its at for my purposes


----------



## SomniLover

Specifically I was (and still am) researching papaver. Love the pods/o. Also been researching tramadol as I am one of the lucky ones who have a very good reaction to tramadol. Positive outlook, feeling of well being, increased energy.


----------



## Cybercake

Hi, Finally Found! I've been researching Suboxone.  I was on it for 8 years, going from 16mg per day and ending up at 8mg.  Five years ago, another doc started slowly weaning me from the 8mg of Suboxone.  It's been five years AND I CANNNOT WEAN MYSELF OFF OF 2MG. PER DAY.  I've tried and still get horrid w/d symptoms.
Any suggestions?


----------



## tzeentch

Greetings!  I've been lurking on the BU boards for a few years.  I first found this place while researching therapeutic/counseling strategies for MDMA.  Since then, I have been educating myself so that I can act as a 'harm-reduction source' for certain friends that are overdoing it.  I especially interested in information regarding nooptropics and how they can help with recovery.


----------



## 2c-goinsane

I was researching 2C-x compounds a lot when i first joined, how i came up with 2c-goinsane at the time.


----------



## ed.ston

Oh shit, I just realized that apart from steroids, I had to tick everything on that poll. Heroin has been the most difficult to break, it costed me 12 years of my life but in the end, I won.


----------



## megustalah

I'm clean of H because i went to rehab 7 months ago, but now i'm seeking the chance (set and settings) to get high again.


----------



## aquanos3

i came across this site from either pillreports or erowid..i was interested in learning everything i could about drugs and i have absorbed so much it's incredible. when i joined i had only done about 5 drugs but now i have done numerous. almost all of them i'd say. BL


----------



## MissMc

Came across this site researching heroin for a story I'm writing, haha. I came for the heroin but I stayed for the trip reports!


----------



## The_Gambler

I've had stints on various drugs in my life but now my my main problem is prescription opiates. I'm shortly going on a buprenorphine program.


----------



## lordnate93

I was doing good ol Heroin research and here i am


----------



## Doc.Chop

This is my first post here on BL and I think I will enjoy my time here. I was looking for info on I.V.ing methylin. Although I've been doing it for a few days now. I just googled some infor looking for some tips/tricks to do it. Seems like I've been doing it correctly. Although my d.o.c. Is H or any other opiates, I got ahold of these looking for a new rush and I found it haha. I am on a daily bupe dose of 16mg though. I hope I can figure out how to navigate this site quickly and looking forward to future discussions.


----------



## Doc.Chop

Good luck. I'm on a suboxone program right now and I found it to be a miracle. After about 6 months of taking only the subs as prescribed and not abusing anything else I thought I was in the clear. And have since bounced back and forth a few times, but I am very greatful I had the subs still to rescue me when it did happen.


----------



## tashiyama

I was actually researching MDMA/ecstasy because I tried it the other day for the first time.


----------



## 5aday

I believe I was researching cannabis and psychedelics (still haven't tried any) when I first came here. I then discovered that I like the BL community and have been lurking and posting occasionally here ever since.


----------



## kingtweaker92

i found BL while researching Methamphetamine (injection) i found the site to be very useful and harm prevention orientated. absolutely love BL and as of today fellow BL'ers. stay safe everyone!


----------



## Dr. Rabid

I've used Erowid for research ever since I began my drug-using career.  As my inquiries became more and more advanced and scientific I found myself directed here more and more often, and eventually decided to make an account.


----------



## Dr. Rabid

MissMc said:


> Came across this site researching heroin for a story I'm writing, haha. I came for the heroin but I stayed for the trip reports!



So do you partake of any psychotropics yourself?


----------



## DethkloK

The bluelight forums keep popping up as I would randomly search prescription pills: hydro, oxy etc. So after a couple of weeks of lurking around I thought to myself, 

"hey, why don't I just make an account and put in my two cents in when I can." 

So there you go. 
Also maybe to get some more experienced answers too, that's always helpful rather than playing "Well, we'll see how this goes..." with your body. Not surprised how the poll has turned out so far throughout the years, actually it's quite comforting.


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

Known about it and probably posted under more than a few usernames since the early days,
Been a raver for 15 years used to be on hyperreal and erowid all the time so e and psychadelics first.
Then years later looking up shit about opiates and whatever else.  I stay close to TDS I'm trying to be good.  Its nice to have an active messageboard i can be on cause there aren't many left i give a fuck about.  Thanks FB lol


----------



## Friends

Was researching some tryptamines!


----------



## Always_Curious

I was researching my pain mgmt meds .. Oxycodone and fyntenal patches... I really appreciate the info and reports.. I hope to be of help as a payback ...


----------



## babyg19703

I had been using this site for years before I joined this month. My main interests were X, Mushrooms and opiates. Also some 'legal high' stuff when it blew up around the east coast.  a w e s o m e  site (o:`,


----------



## blackmetalvoid

I came here to research daily use of methamphetamine


----------



## ChinaWhiteHeroin

Why am I still a green lighter ,?


----------



## XoxoMaryJane

I was researching Halcion .50 mg just been prescribed for insomnia I've heard a lot of different things on Halcion and wasn't so sure about them. So I wanted to find out some info. I had been taking Restoril/temazepam 30 mg 1qhs prescribed to sleep but some nights I would increase to 2 q hs.  Imwas also looking for info on a new anti depresssent out Viibryd. I have not started the research on that as of yet. And also I have been prescribed Adderal a couple months ago for ADD only got to use it for a little while due to surgeries. But at the time it seemed as the Ritalin I used when I was younger worked better I was wondering if their was a difference or was this just me?


----------



## MarshmallowKitten

I was trying to get information on some old prescription meds I had and whether or not I could use them with ones I was currently taking. I was also sort of trying to get information on how to keep taking large amounts of vicodin/norco without killing off my liver. >.> I found so much useful info here though that I kept coming back for all sorts of things and then finally decided to stay


----------



## bronson

^ It's always nice to know that the newer members find value in the site, and feel comfortable enough here to start contributing themselves. Love it when we turn a lurker into a regular!


----------



## RedRum OG

MDMA Second highest....

That explains all the stupidity and ample amount of "will deze rollz b safe?" threads started daily


----------



## SHINeeFan

Hi Everyone! I belong to a couple other forum's, but how I came across this one, was pure luck.
 I was looking up Lorazepam a friend gave me.
 I think she figures since it's in the "pam" family of anti anxiety/ anti seizure meds, it will be like Clonozapam. I take it for seizures, along with another med. Has worked since 1990. I never want to be off it.
 Lorazepam=Ativan. Hum? Any feedback would help.
 Thanks everyone, and glad to be here.


----------



## Goodkushanfentanyl

100 mcg Fentanyl patches


----------



## Goodkushanfentanyl

its not a recreational pill in my opinion give it back to your mom @SHINeeFan


----------



## Xn1919

swim got hooked up with some adderall xr 30 from a fat bitch and  swim loves needles. He said its sad he could t shoot em. Then somehow I wondered into a darvocet. Thread. Love the site..


----------



## elevensoul

ive been lurking here FOREVER for information on fentanyl extraction and most recently, ms contin.


----------



## aussie101

fucking none. i believe i was trying to get clean. and it worked.


----------



## michael6120

came here to chat with fellow recreational speed users , just so i know im not alone . .


----------



## Egzoset

Salutations,

There are 2 items on my mind these days:  DMT and Cannabis as a way to ease life for those with addictions.  I've subscribed to DMT-Nexus a long while ago but never felt like i'd fit in since i nearly got banned for asking about the wooden VaporGenie vs modified ("freebase"?) cocaïne or something (relatively to a close budy of mine), so in essence it all remained unanswered, of course - but i'm still curious.


*ITEM #1*

LSD during my college days was nice and i simply loved it although it didn't even risk coming close to making it a habit as my experiences were just too rare.  Having next to no taste for chemist work it's most probable i won't feel those sensations again (and i'd be worried about safety as my body lost a lot of that resiliency which felt so good back then)...


*ITEM #2*

Was it a good idea to offer a wooden pipe to a guy with potential cocaïne-related issues?  I wonder.  When i checked it seemed his dog ate the pipe's tube or else and that made me fear i had been wrong hoping that could help...  Today he looks less tense and satisfied with cannabis without the need for a vaporizing tool but i still feel bad about it as things could have gotten worst i imagine.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

I had only been doing heroin for a couple years when I joined BL so I was doing a lot of research on it.. I was young and fascinated by it, completely glamorizing it (much to my eventual detriment)


----------



## Egzoset

Salutations Mr.Scagnattie,



Mr.Scagnattie said:


> ...heroin...



To my surprise today i come to think that DMT could be related to heroïn, if that's the case then i must admit i clearly failed to deceipher the guru language on DMT-Nexus!!

The word alone evokes feelings for a person dear to me who'd probably have chosen another route given the choice.  On my part i got zero success with cocaïne (supposedly) in those days (mid-eithies as i recall) and nothing as bold as heroïn ever tempted me - but it doesn't matter anymore.






The rest of my real-life toxicologic experience is stricly limited to cannabis since a couple years after college.  Before that i had some PCP only a few times (i was foolish but not crazy), and also LSD which changed me for the better (probably because i was no heavy user and i quit in good time)...  In the Cannabis arena i'm no leading figure in my community neither and i never have.  Please take note that these details are only meant to define where i'm sitting, no offence is intended nor felt.

As a hashish smoker i didn't even mind much what it was as long as i got the desired psycho-active effects.  Then the harshness of smoke made me quit the habbit for good, it's only because i found out about vaporizing that i'm back to my intimate affair with cannabis...  Past that transition i learned whole new skills, trying to have a pleasant hobby to improve my serenity.  The daily vue of a seed becoming such a wonderful plant transformed me as i kept graphical records of my venture, until spider mites killed one of my dreams last fall.

So here i am, wishing to grow something the pesky Borg won't eat before there's even something left for me to havest.

I suppose mushrooms don't need to fear spider mites and i wouldn't mind the "psychedelic" side, i'm here to watch & learn - and share whenever possible.


----------



## kasey gender

Lsd!


----------



## Sickandtired3

Actually it was loperamide. Researching it for use in treating withdrawals. There is so much false info out there.


----------



## panda_hime

Researching safe usage of MDMA and Mephedrone as they're the two I've used most recently other than the regular usage of Cannabis :3


----------



## Skeezix

I was researching IV coke tolerance. Just googled it, and here I am.


----------



## Simple_ॐॐ_Psyman

Have been a lurker for a long time..no substance in particular persuaded me to join but I'm always researching something


----------



## aquanos3

MDxx. Plain and simple! I was a kandi kid, erowid, BL, and pillreports have been a common stop for me since late 2010. I miss the Poke's </3


----------



## swaglet7

MDMA, Amphetamine, Methylphenidate and Cocaine. Back then I was a fool however and after going through speed, coke and opiates, I can safely say I will stick to my empathogen-entactogens, tryptamines and dissociatives.


----------



## pirates_

MDMA  brought me here. I had a super bad trip at work (yes at work  ) and i came on here to find answers as to what was going on with my miiiiinnnddddddddd



Mr.Scagnattie said:


> I had only been doing heroin for a couple years when I joined BL so I was doing a lot of research on it.. I was young and fascinated by it, completely glamorizing it (much to my eventual detriment)


Are you like me, do you ever read your first few post on here and think to yourself..dammit i wish i could go back to them good ol' days..lol


----------



## CAMisTUFF

When I joined I was researching heroin and learning a bit more on converting Hcl to freebase. 
I was almost completely cannabis only for damn near 5 years until I got caught with 2 oz and was put on drug diversion.
now I take random drug tests and can no longer smoke marijuana and its pushed onto the harder stuff because of how quickly it leaves your system.


----------



## love10s

Opiod withdrawal - needing help staying sober. Also have done lots of lurker research on various topics interactions etc.


----------



## Nightgale755

I came across your site when I was doing a search on brand adderall, and what Co. makes the brand. I want to also say Hello to everyone on this site. I am really happy I stumbled on to this site. Thank you all


----------



## DanielSunn

*The first substance/s I looked into on Bluelight..*

Well I used to use the site a lot just for references to drugs I wanted to look up before I actually became a member. So before I was a member I would use this site a lot to read up on MDMA like ecstasy and Molly. But now that I'm a member I'm currently reading into fentanyl SWIM used to do quite a bit of fentanyl along with heroin and other prescription opiates.


----------



## Happyvalley

I have been experimenting with drugs of all sorts for the past 3 years, but have yet to try Acid. Last night a few friends of mine ended up dropping without me. They ended up having an amazing night! This of course made me very jealous, so i started researching and fell into these awesome threads. In some of these threads i came across "Candyflipping". Sounds awesome and made me very curious. Just looking for personal opinions and people who have had the experience of "candyflipping" themselves.


----------



## MaggieCA

Had just tried MDMA for the first time, started researching it (yes, kind of backwards compared to how I'd do things now ), ended up here. Then found out about 2Cs and other RCs and that's kept me here. Mostly lurky, still a greenlighter after many years here.


----------



## bankerfrank5000

Although I just became a member, I've been reading posts on BL for years. I first came across BL when searching the web to find out what dosage of Adderall was considered dangerous. I think I'd consumed about 400 mg  (twenty IRs - 20 mg each) over the past 24 hours. I spent all night pouring over any speed-related post I could find. Finally a member, I can say Thanks to everyone for sharing stories and thoughts! :D


----------



## ImagineBetter

I have been a lurker for quite a while and the bluelight community helped me to start my recovery from methamphetamine addiction. And to focus on my health and eventually to help other recovering addicts in my area. Meth has taken alot of lives in my area and I am glad I got out before it did anymore damage to my brain and body


----------



## blinkfeed

When I decided to join and post I was researching heroin. What made me join however was the people and community here..its unlike anything else. everyone is super cool and intelligent and they just seem normal.


----------



## 5longyears88

Wats up ! I found this site looking for ways to help a suboxone withdrawl and opiate WDs. Also trying to any info about  opiates


----------



## falsetree

Just joined and currently checking out 2cb


----------



## OpanaOnMyBanana

Opiate Monster!!! Friend Me Opiate Lovers!!


----------



## Tnich55

Just became a member today, though I have been a loooooong time lurker. Most of the time in the past research it has been all about opiates.. Heroin, Oxy/Hydro, and many other prescription drugs. As the poster above says... Opiate Monster!!! I'll be your friend as a fellow opiate lover.

I've also done a good bit of searching on benzos, even checked out other drugs that I don't use as I love the wealth of knowledge available.


----------



## TheTokinTurtle

Just joined I was looking up the possibilities of sleeping on lsd. Definately not happening...


----------



## coelophysis

Not without a couple benzos. 

Then there's always time, you can just give it time.


----------



## Psichedelic

The chemistry of LSD.


----------



## SouthernDemise

stevemgr said:


> i found the results quite surprising.. dint think PD would be in the lead



PD is def in the lead now! wonder for how long...millennium is over, cya crappy rolls n bunk molly.:D


----------



## dopemegently

Legal drugs to combat opiate withdrawals, some RC's.


----------



## shedder

just support for battling my opiate addiction


----------



## rangerklypf

I saw Black Opium Incense sticks and wanted to info. Really epic site. I'll come here for all my info needs. Mainly for prescription anti-depressants and sleeping meds xD


----------



## crazybitch73$

Meth and bipolar


----------



## crazybitch73$

Meth safe shooting up, years ago. Ready to quit.


----------



## reita

Opiates/heroin and LSD
I'm still scared of LSD.


----------



## archaic

Adderall and Xanax.  Xanax, primarily; my doc accidentally prescribed XR when I'm supposed to have IR for panic attacks and I was trying to figure out the best way to get an instant effect.  Been lurking ever since.


----------



## BigD9797

Hello, my name is Dave, and I'm an electronics/IT technician

Kinda funny, haven't logged in since the day I joined over 4 years ago.  I was researching info after tripping nuts off of coricidin, and now I'm back cause I just tried Ecstasy for the first time and currently on some oxy because I wanna sleep good tonight


----------



## Lolatola

Here to read about others experiences on heroin/opiates.  I'm 26 and have been so high and so low for many years on party drugs mainly cocaine and ecstasy, and after only getting into opiates recently I can't believe what I have been missing out on all this time...I don't know whether I am weird or not but ever since I was a little kid I have always thought about shooting up heroin, I remember seeing some poster when I was like 8 with this really gaunt, sick looking guy with a message underneath telling kids not to do H, ever since I was always fascinated by doing it, I have dreams about it and even though I have only experienced mild opiates (tramadol, codeine and a small amount of H with a joint) I am so looking forward to trying this marvelous stuff in all its glory!:D


----------



## dee332

I was wondering does anyone know out there the effects of methadone on a womans behaviour...does it block out all emotional ties to a partner..they really dont care as long as there happy?


----------



## drabblower

ice


----------



## tukabirdy

dee332 said:


> I was wondering does anyone know out there the effects of methadone on a womans behaviour...does it block out all emotional ties to a partner..they really dont care as long as there happy?




Hi Dee, not sure if you mean does methadone block sex drive? It did for me.
As to the original question, I have an interest in opiates and best ways and drugs to use during opie detoxes.


----------



## pokes

I was most interested in trip reports on LSD.


----------



## LoveTheMBombs

Hey my name is Israel. I'm new to the site. I used to browse the site researching Cocaine the most, I finally decided to join. I like to learn about what I'm putting into my body before I try it.


----------



## copacetic

Like yourself I stumbled on this site several times over several years. Spent very little time here as the site is comprehensive and my interest is specific--
and still is. So call me tentatively copacetic--AM I IN THE RIGHT PLACE???


----------



## HCL

All kinds of stimulants and psychoactive OTC drugs.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

I literally came here to research every drug under the sun. The more I know the better! I've always found drugs and chemistry interesting.
And Even though I learned pretty much all of what I know on here before I signed up for an account  I just had to be apart of such a beautiful community.


----------



## opqr

deliriants


----------



## Ceronio

*Dreamcatcher*

Hi all. Well I accidently found this site while searching info on suboxone, Tramadol and methamphetimine.  Hope to find some worthwhile info and maybe even some support.


----------



## Rockphilly

I found this site while W/D-ing from 'H'. 
Intelligent and insightful website!


----------



## crissycris

I was actually lookin up info on dmt when i stumbled upon this site


----------



## jamiejay

Hello guys I just moved from Dallas tx to eugene oregon. Does anybody know where the black or china white is around here?


----------



## dopemegently

Research chems, phenibut, kratom, loperamide, benzos, and synthetic cannabinoids.


----------



## MikeRWK

I was reading about research chems and seeing which caanabinoids were relatively safe but bl steered me away from those.


----------



## Mersault_stirNet

Been to this site many times over the last 4 years. Never registered until today.

My most recent search that brought me here was CNS stimulant equivallency charts to see if any existed or if there was at least an almagation of experiences concerning personal experiences between lisdexamfetamine, methylphenidate, modafinil, and focalin.

Before that, I was seeing if there were any major issues concerning the usage of lisdexamfetamine within a 12 hour period after having a moderate dosage of dxm in your system, just to see if there were any potential interactions 12 hours after a 4th plateau trip on roughly 450 mg.


----------



## SchrodingersCat

Hi everyone. I was looking into cold water extraction and found this site. Since I have followed the methods and advice from members I decided to join and share my own experiences.


----------



## theonkful

My promiscuity in the subforums during a short lurking honey moon (few days) has been fruitful. Lots of good stuff here. Thanks BL!


----------



## gonnastopitall224

Hi, completely new here.... I was trying to find advice about detoxing/ withdrawing from longterm suboxone use.... I'm so tired of this last chain holding me back from being happy....


----------



## HCL

A little bit of everything, but mainly stimulants.


----------



## Tate420

I thought a good generalization for a poll would be "Over-The-Counter drugs". That's why I came to this website, though i suppose either prescription drugs or legal highs covers that as well...


----------



## Kristen Collins

methamphetamine


----------



## Wvsweetie

Kratom


----------



## rico1

Mdma


----------



## pan5a

wow.. we do a shit load of drugs..


----------



## 100-a-day!

I was researching information on my prescription meds as I've been on large quantities for over 9 years and was concerned about the effects they may be having on my body.

Pain meds I take: Fentanyl 75 mg/phr patch; Zomorph (Slow release morphine) 660mg per day; Oxycodone/Oxynorm (quick release morphine) up to 480mg per day; Oramorph (morphine medicine) up to 100ml per day; Tramadol 50mg x 8 daily; Dihydracodeine 60mg x 8 daily; Codeine 60mg x 6 daily; Paracetamol 500mg x 8 daily. 

I am also on chemotherapy every week for over 5 years, Adcortyl, Augmentin, Buscopan, Cyclizine, Colchicine, Diclofenac, Diazepam, Domperidone, Ferrous sulphate, Folic acid, Instillagel, Lactulose, Lansoprazole, Metronidazole, Omeprazole, Senna, and Triamcinilone Hydrochloride - think that's everything!


----------



## Lost Spirtrip

Newb here but been lurking the site for years.  DOB caused a visit back to the site.  This site helped out quite a bit and tons of encouragement was given.  During that time it was nice to hear that 26 hours would pass and normality would begin again.


----------



## dolladollabill

I came here to research many different drugs, but mainly opiates.


----------



## MargaritaPassion

anything really..i like to share my experience and talk about my big passion with others who share it


----------



## Eveleivibe

I wasn't really research a 'dug' in particular.  I am 'in recovery,' so to speak as I had an addiction to opiates, almost had an alcohol problem with drinking heavily per evening to dull out the opiate cravings (was not on enough suboxone but have now had it increased).  So thus, was more interested in learning more about addiction n recovery; the different opinions and perspectives and so forth.  I found it interesting reading other people's experience of addictions, difficulties in recovery and ways in which they find to overcome them.  I found it lovely to 'meet' like-minded people.  Anyway I've wrote enough here so will stop now 

All the best
Evey  xxxx


----------



## gr33n3y3z

o0o0o w0w o0o0o

0ld Thread here but what a great thread none the less,
So when I joined I was searching Pharms, Shrooms and Benzos! Short story of my life.


----------



## jackie jones

When I joined, I was a pharmaceutical junkie with a taste for psychedelics. I found BL at the time when I found out about all the lovely psychoactive plants readily available online (Moreso at the time, tragically). Within three years, I was a full-time, reclusive, Drug Geek.


----------



## apple420

I had read a lot of info on here before i joined but i was researching dmt when i joined


----------



## Kota

I can't remember what first brought me here. It was a long time ago. I think it had a different TLD, as well as a completely different theme.


----------



## MandysbestIVpal14

Hi I was directed to this site by a friend. He mentioned it was greatly appreciated by everyone who's been posting for information about recovering from a drug habit..I myself was an opioid addict for over 5 yrs. I'm using the methadone. Currently down to just 15mls a day so won't be long till I'm free again


----------



## Chinggis

Back in 2001, I was definitely asking something semi-retarded about weed.


----------



## treezy z

in 2008 i had already researched everything, hell i'd already been locked up over drug-related shit at that point.


----------



## O.p.8

I've researched everything here from methamphetamine to kratom, but mostly opiates and opioids.
~O.p.8


----------



## Ariaxxx

I've been looking around on here for over a year but when I signed up (just now) I was researching heroin. I have a lot of friends who do it so I guess it interests me. I'm a curious person.


----------



## TidyBuzz

Short and sweet. Ethylphenidate last night. What a fucking horrid excuse of a stimulant... I spent 6 hours stood at my door with a baseball bat, sweating, shaking and thinking people were coming to get me. No, never again.  Flip side,  about an hour ago I dropped 1200mg gabapentin. Never felt so fucking chilled. Euphoria,  slight stimulating buzz and the feeling of blood rushing through my veins. Seriously recommend giving it a go on  a nasty come down peeps. Shit,  I might even pop on a regular day. Cushdy. I got 600mg left. Happy days. Not so short haha. Cheers guys.


----------



## Slimmsadiee

i was looking up heroin and how to buy rigs in california. its a great sight though


----------



## PrettyLightz

Hi all I must say I love the forum and the information it has to offer.. I love to research compounds and to help guide the uninformed.

I have researched many substances with hopes to research many more.
Cannabis, hash, opium, so many pharmaceuticals(adderall, benzos, painkillers, muscle relaxers, seroquel), LSD, mushrooms, salvia(the good extracted powder kind), cocaine, pure MDMA and ecstacy pills(which in itself were usually laced with many other things, usually heroin), Bromo-Dragonfly, 25i, and on the way is bk-2c-b, mt-45, diclazepam, and flubromazepam which hopefully is arriving today.
I would love to research some of the 2-C's, DMT, 4acetoxyDMT, ayuhausca, mescaline and some other RC's that I just can't think of ATM.

 Hope to share knowledge with all of you.


----------



## Papaverium

I've researched plenty of things on BL before I joined. Nothing in specific at that particular moment of joining, other than to thank everyone for the information, and to spread good vibes, since I've received so many through knowledge and wisdom of others with similar experience.


----------



## coelophysis

PrettyLightz said:


> ecstacy pills(which in itself were usually laced with many other things, usually heroin



They most certainly didn't have heroin in them, trust me.
Heroin has a market of its own, also the amount it would take to be orally active would mean the dealers are losing money by cutting their drugs with other drugs that have value.
So an expensive cut, that could just be sold on itself isn't going to be found in your Ecstasy pills.


----------



## PrettyLightz

Ah true when I was taking them I definitely was not an expert. I figured the brown chunks in them were heroin since before I was start rolling I always got a great opium like feeling. I wish I knew everything that was in them, sometimes they would have red, blue and green specs in em. But I alwayd felt amazing from the MDMA in them, and also this from 2002-2006 era.


----------



## wutangy

Hello! I am new to joining but have looked on here many of times without joining..I am interested in anything and everything that has to do with all ADHD drugs, specifically Adderall, as well as Valium and Ativan. If someone could guide me in the right place that would be great


----------



## coelophysis

PrettyLightz said:


> Ah true when I was taking them I definitely was not an expert. I figured the brown chunks in them were heroin since before I was start rolling I always got a great opium like feeling. I wish I knew everything that was in them, sometimes they would have red, blue and green specs in em. But I alwayd felt amazing from the MDMA in them, and also this from 2002-2006 era.



The brown chunks were most likely the MDMA


----------



## Bill

Laika said:


> They most certainly didn't have heroin in them, trust me.
> Heroin has a market of its own, also the amount it would take to be orally active would mean the dealers are losing money by cutting their drugs with other drugs that have value.
> So an expensive cut, that could just be sold on itself isn't going to be found in your Ecstasy pills.



This was one of the first things I learned upon joining ed way back when
Then I figured out what a meth bomb was, ugh 

And discovered pure mdma and didn't eat another roll until last summer and oh boy was it amazing


----------



## PrettyLightz

Yeah you're right they probably were pure brown rocks, but just confused on the other stuff in then but they sure as well were a lot stronger than the "molly" out there.


----------



## The Doc.

Heroin and suboxone


----------



## Don'tfollowme

Oxycontin

Opiates my weakness also

Hi I was bored couldn't sleep. Found this site looking up info on Dilaudid. Used it years ago. Was trying to find out if it's available in Australia. Interesting threads on the topic!


----------



## DreamingInBlue

Been reading this site for years now, it always shows up on Google searches... so I finally decided to join today.  Usually researching opiates when I come here, but also Kratom and Benzos.  I've been an opiate user for 8 years, up until 3 weeks ago I had 17 months clean then I relapsed, been on a 3 week heroin binge since then.


----------



## Idolo

I am partial to opiate and all things related to opiate science.


----------



## Hypesmyle71

First of all let me say hello to everyone here at bluelight, i've been educating myself and others on many topics by reading the forums here, i just had no internet forever so mobile web was my only option. finally after hours of sending and resending info im in! research varies for me from one day to the next, but my first use of the information on here was not only drug related but a medical topic as well. had a friend who bought a powder substance at the head shop called white lightning stain remover, anyone heard of this? i live in the middle of the u.s.a so im sure when it made it to my town it was already being outlawed many other places. after doing my homework i belive when it first got to the shelves it was very high purity mephadrone, and my was it unbeliveable, and not locked away in a lab at the d.e.a headquarters? i knew it wouldn last long. then it was replaced by radiance, not nearly as x like, and many times more speedy and much longer half-life. im certain this was m.d.p.v, thats what the rumor was after my favorite lil bodaiga got raided by the feds. so thats what lead me to bluelight, i hope we can learn from eachother, and gain wisdom together as we crawl, walk, or travel at warp speed thru this journey we call life.


----------



## FentanylKing

I used the sight for years to research everything. Finally became a member. But I love opiates. Especially Fentanyl


----------



## BlueIV

Not about my drug, there's nothing on here about it as far as I can tell.  It doesn't really fit under any of the categories except other.
I came here for the IV info.


----------



## realtalkloc

extasy


----------



## Big sister Angie

Greetings,  I am new and stumbled upon this place looking up "speedballing"  My brother past away in Feb. of this year and I am very curious about how he may have felt...pain, discomfort and an easy slip into death.  I love my brother and knew all about "his secret life" but would like to further find out more about what it is all about.


----------



## medontknow

welcome to bl hey im just trying to get 50 posts
dw he'll forget the next morning 
whats your address


----------



## Big sister Angie

I am not understanding, Hee will forgetthe next morning.  My email address is on my profile I think


----------



## abracadabra girl

I am so sorry about your brother. Was he a member of bluelight or did you just stumble here while researching? I believe overdosing on a speedball would be a calm and pleasant death. Hopefully someone more knowledgable can talk to you as well.


----------



## Big sister Angie

Not to the best of my knowledge.  I am morbidly pleased to think he did not suffer.  I stumble here on my own. Thank you


----------



## ahardcase1975

I've been coming to this site for years researching various drugs, methods of prep, ROA, bioavailability, and never really joined. So now I'm a greenlighter and I actually have something I think may be significant. I haven't searched (I must admit) to see if this topic has come up. Has anyone noticed that when you prep Crack for injection with either Lemmon juice or vinegar it now sizzles and foams. Been an addict for more than 35 years and this is something new to me. Never have seen this reaction before. Any feedback?


----------



## SlightyAroused

Xtc/mdma..


----------



## shelbix

*cwe and will I die*

Herion withdrawls lol


----------



## Br1ngTh3Ra1n

None but I was hoping to get to know better


----------



## Rushgrip

Hey all, newbie here. Propylhexedrine & Cwe/hydrocodone/oxycodone


----------



## Johnnybegoode

Hello my fellow blue lighters I've thrilled to finally be a member I've been returning to this page day after day for advice always makes me feel at ease and forgive me bc sometimes I tend to ramble, just trying to fit in being the new "kid" on the block...the past couple days been taking my suboxone first (the pills, IV route) then 3 footballs down the hatch and 2 Sublingually...for some reason it's not hyping me up and getting me as talkative as usuall just flat out borderline pass out...not quite sure why this is happening...imma healthy male, have numerous years of experience just other feedback from people who won't judge or be harsh is always greatly appreciated...my regime in as follows wake up , IV 8mg suboxone pills and 5 footballs, sometimes with a cup of coffee just not sure why all of a sudden the euphoria like effects were put to a hault.....I was a heavy opiate user for 10 years and just now over the past couple month began to fall in love with benzodiazepines .....any feedback would be great , just a. Newb Tryna get advice and keep enjoying this great site that was made...it's an early morning ritual I check it out.....hope this was submitted into the right thread because this is all new to me....I just feel as the Xanax aren't kicking in even with the sub, I'm dumbfounded....sorry for writing a novel thank you greatly for hearing me out. --again hopefully I haven't offended anyone with my information just trying to give u my history and gain advice----johnnybegoode


----------



## Justmehere

I was searching Oxymorophone 40 mgs 3x day, Norco 10/325 every 4 hours, Soma 4x a day, (which they are trying not to give) GABA 350 3x a day. Xanax  if needed. Ambien 12.5. Needed!

i actually tried something last night.... Embarrassed ... Plugged an Oxy rubber gloved and all. Not good on the heart after 4 hours.BP 185/99 and pain from chest to spine, headache from hell. Popped an aspirin, took a BP med and a Xanax, felt better. It did keep me up and busy reading here till my battery died 2 am! Took night meds and went to sleep. I read that tooting would be nice, and that a 40 could last all day in tiny rails through out the day. Thant would be nice so I could stretch out my pain meds..

just explaining what I take. You may copy/move to other areas. Whereas I am a Noob here. Sorry to our Mods, but maybe can help others thinking about what I did.

thx all
~Just me here~


----------



## sandawz

*Alprazolam ODT or Nirivam*

I was looking to see other people's experience with switching from alprazolam to alprazolam odt, I've known about this site for some years-finally decided to contribute-and to not just be a voyeur.


----------



## pazma

I believe I was researching MDMA and its analogue bk-MDMA, right after taking what I believe to be bk-MDMA at a festival. I'd never heard of it before and wanted to know the risks.


----------



## AlicesDaughter

dexmethylphenidate


----------



## Papaverium

Can't recall if I've posted in this thread yet or not, but to be completely honest, I had stumbled upon this site searching many a substance, but the main thing that got me to sign up and stay was my desire to quit using opiates. Even though at first I was glorifying their use, the Recovery Support boards have helped me a lot and I don't see myself leaving anytime soon...  

Luv ya BL 

_~Verri_


----------



## missazepam

Benzodiazepines. Specifically how to get the most out of small doses.


----------



## Moonfaxx

I was researching various psychedelics, specifically phenethylamines (dom, doc)


----------



## TheEuphoric

I just joined, so this still applies. My interest primarily lies in legal highs and research chemicals, as I have already explored the majority of the traditional mainstream drugs. It's time to explore the fringes, the nooks and crannies in the woodwork.


----------



## MrCookiE

I know it's old but it's a good thread question.
I was getting info on coke, witch is funny cos I don't realy do it anymore anyway. But I've got loads of info on other stuff since being on here, nice one BL.


----------



## TheEuphoric

MrCookiE said:


> I know it's old but it's a good thread question.
> I was getting info on coke, witch is funny cos I don't realy do it anymore anyway. But I've got loads of info on other stuff since being on here, nice one BL.



I had hoped to find information on Synthcaine and other research chemicals that mimic the effects of coke. Have you come across any such data on this site, and if so, where would I find it (once I reach a rank where such forums are accessible to me, anyway)?


----------



## MrCookiE

No, sorry, I can't say Ive found any info on synthcaine and thb I've never herd of it? What is it, just fake coke??


----------



## TheEuphoric

From my understanding, it's a research chemical that mimics the effects of cocaine. The name Synthcaine, however, seems to be a mix of various chemicals that varies by vendor. I've done some investigating but have yet to actually try it because I wanted to check here for trip reports.


----------



## shiftyj187

I'll try anything once.. If I like it,I'll do it again.. Needless to say.. Weed hates me.. So I'm on the meth every week.. I love good mdma but my all time favorite was the shaman's dust..&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## MrCookiE

TheEuphoric said:


> From my understanding, it's a research chemical that mimics the effects of cocaine. The name Synthcaine, however, seems to be a mix of various chemicals that varies by vendor. I've done some investigating but have yet to actually try it because I wanted to check here for trip reports.


If your talking about the stuff I call "press" witch is basically shit coke just a load of chemicals pressed together, it'll be no more than 5-8% pure at the most. I wouldn't waste your time or money mate.


----------



## Kilfer

I was looking for data on both RC's and MDMA but could only tick one on poll so chose RC


----------



## pharma-sutra

M d m a!


----------



## OldSoul25

Opiates (Heroine, Roxy, Oxy etc.) And found all the answers I was looking for, every time.


----------



## sean107

Psychedelics and MDMA


----------



## jennie76

Many different pain pills & fentanyl patches too.


----------



## SkyblueMolly

2-methyl-2-butanol is how I stumbled here. It's a research chemical. Later it was MDxx (MDA, MDMA, MDEA, ect). Then it was nootropics and more research chemicals like the 2C-x (2C-I, 2C-D, 2C-C, ect) and others.


----------



## sirsmokesdadank

im surprised that research chems werent number 1, lol its the only drugs that we know so little about and theres so many of them with so little info. still trying to figure out the difference between 4-ho-dpt 4-aco-dpt and 5-meo-dpt and why some vendors just say dpt without specifying.


----------



## donetherebeenthat

Greetings fellow travelers, new to B.L. forum. I've been lurking around for awhile now and decided to register. I have 40 years of experience of the trial and error verity with pretty much everything except maybe " toad licking ". I still love to partake but have slowed way down as years have gone by. What brought me here was those baffling subs. I suck around because I love reading about topics im well versed in. Many of times I wanted to comment but wasn't a member so I couldn't but now I can. So have fun but be safe. Thank All


----------



## donetherebeenthat

That should have been STUCK AROUND


----------



## jennie76

donetherebeenthat said:


> Greetings fellow travelers, new to B.L. forum. I've been lurking around for awhile now and decided to register. I have 40 years of experience of the trial and error verity with pretty much everything except maybe " toad licking ". I still love to partake but have slowed way down as years have gone by. What brought me here was those baffling subs. I suck around because I love reading about topics im well versed in. Many of times I wanted to comment but wasn't a member so I couldn't but now I can. So have fun but be safe. Thank All



Glad you can back. Welcome to BL!


----------



## BETHANYRENEE11

DOC , Crystal Meth .


----------



## perthppl

Meth I think lol actually dont really remember how i stumbled across the forum but glad I did


----------



## mureceptors

Opioid/opiates


----------



## Thomas29

It would have to be MDMA I Am Pretty Sure I think.


----------



## Erikmen

Heroin


----------



## Wickd03

I was researching Fentanyl


----------



## Erikmen

Did you find it?
Fentanyl is a very strong opiate and it does not cause so much euphoria. 
It´s maybe 50 to 100 times stronger than morphine but it will mainly make you nod and sleepy. 
They´ve come in patches and are often prescribed to cancer, last stage.
Being strong does not necessarily make it good though.


----------



## Erikmen

And welcome to BL!!


----------



## bunukas

I was researching MDMA


----------



## Liam92

Hey all,
I was concerned about my dogs behavior. He looks unhealthy and is constantly tired or nodding out. I was hoping to gain some more insight on how to approach this delicate matter . 
Ps I literally made this account 5 minutes ago so I really don't know what the hell in doing 
Thank you a.


----------



## brandywine23

I was researching heroin mostly at first, lurked for a bit then finally made an account!


----------



## Phiddle Head

Total newb but have been prowling this site for years. Thanks for all the help~ now I feel I should join in. Not that I have sage wisdom to offer, but a good bit of personal experience. I partied with just about anything I could get my hands on in college but never made a habit out of anything but weed. (That was a great decade, so I'm told) I don't party now that I'm grizzled and have responsibilities, but have been dealing with major chronic pain/spine surgery for the past six years. I have quit oxy cold turkey several times (pretty high doses) and have used this site during those terrible times. I recently quit oxy for good (2 weeks ago) and now I'm working through tramadol withdrawal.(day 1) I'd like to get into some detox discussion to offer my experiences so, as you have probably already surmised, I could use some direction from site admin. Sorry if this is the wrong place for the life story. Oh yea, my vote is oxy and tramadol.


----------



## amberakarandom1

Opiates, DMT, Ayahuasca, MDMA, Psylocibin....


----------



## amberakarandom1

Ditto


----------

